# neues AMD Bulldozer Benchmarks Leaked gefunden!!!



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (18. Februar 2011)

Neuer AMD Bulldozer Benchmark gefunden!!!

Ich habe vom AMD Bulldozer (Zambezi) 4 Kern Prozessor eine Benchmark-Tabelle entdeckt. Nach der Grafik wird der Intel i7 2600K 3,4 Ghz. einem 4-Kern Zambezi mit 3,4 Ghz. deutlich unterlegen sein.

Quelle: http://www.rumorpedia.net/amd-bulldozer-benchmarks-leaked

Grafik: http://www.rumorpedia.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/amdbulldozerbenchmark.png




> *AMD Bulldozer (Zambezi) Quad Core processor benchmark score table *





> *Anyway, here is 3D Mark Vantage CPU score chart (Sandy Bridge vs. Bulldozer)*





> *3.5 GHz Bulldozer matches 4.0 GHz Sandy Bridge.*


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

Les dir das nochmal durch Regeln zum Newsschreiben!


----------



## Pyroplan (18. Februar 2011)

hmm ist die frage ob damit nun 4module (8cores) oder wirklich 4 cores (2module) gemeint sind.
wenn es die 2 modul version ist, dann hammer.
wenn es die 4modul version ist, dann ist es eher naja.. "schade"


----------



## Sheeep (18. Februar 2011)

@Pyroplan
der i7 2600 ist doch auch ein quadcore. und hat hyperthreading.
also wäre er genau der gegenspieler zu einem 4 modul bulldozer.

@topic
naja, ein seriöser benchmark sieht anders aus...

@bastler
4 richtige sätze hätten der news wohl nicht geschadet...


----------



## Pyroplan (18. Februar 2011)

@Sheeep sie hätten zwar gleichviele Threads, aber es ist trotzdem was anderes. 
Zumal ja ivy bridge "demnächst" schon kommen soll, welcher auch nochmal bis zu 20% schneller sein soll.


----------



## Sheeep (18. Februar 2011)

wenn bulldozer vor ivy bridge kommt, würde amd mal gegen intels aktuelle platform kämpfen. 



> sie hätten zwar gleichviele Threads, aber es ist trotzdem was anderes.



sie haben gleich viele thread, beide gemeinsamen cache, gleicheviele registersätze, (nach amds angaben) etwa gleich viel stromverbrauch und sie stellen beide das betriebssystem vor probleme, die mit einem "echten" dualcore nicht auftreten können.
ein modul hat mit einem ht-core mehr gemeinsam als mit einem dualcore.

nur die integer pipeline ist doppelt. das bringts vorallem bei servern....


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Februar 2011)

Man kann die Threads nicht einfach mit nem Kern gleichsetzen.
Nen Kern hat alles selber, bei Hyper Threading sind nur bestimmte Teile doppelt.
Hier ein Schema:
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/technology/images/hyper/hyper-threading.gif

Die Leistung ist absolut nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Sheeep (18. Februar 2011)

@GoldenMic
genau, ein ht-core ist kein dualcore und ein modul ist noch lange kein dualcore, das ist ja das was ich sagen will...

übrigens ist das schema relativ schlecht, die pfeile sollten in der "prozessor - core engine" zu einem pfeil werden. 

bei hyper threading werden nur die registersätze verdoppelt, somit ist ein schnellerer contextswitch möglich, da die register des zweiten threads nicht erst aus dem cache/speicher geladen werden müssen.
dies bringt, bei einem Betriebssystem, das HT unterstützt, dank der cisc architektur aber schon gewaltige vorteile, denn die superskalarität der prozessors kann besser genutzt werden.


----------



## Folterknecht (18. Februar 2011)

Wat ein Quark

1) Die Form der News
2) 3D-Murks Vantage als Grundlage für den Vergleich
3) Sieht irgendwie selbst gemalt aus das Schaubild (m.M.)


Meine Gedanken:

Von der Pro-Taktleistung krebst AMD momentan auf dem Niveau eines C2Q 9550 herum. Von dort einen Sprung auf das Level von Sandybridge oder diesen sogar zu überhohlen ... schön wär 's. Vermutlich dürfte man bei AMD froh sein, wenn man irgendwo zw. Lynnfield und Sandy landet.


----------



## DeRtoZz (18. Februar 2011)

3D Vantage mit und ohne Physx wohl  . Den Beitrag hatte ich auch vor ein paar Tage gesehen, doch man ob den Werten trauen kann, wird sich zeigen.

Wenn ich mir recht überlege, falls der Flagschiff gewesen sein sollte mit 8 Kernen und dazu mit CMT, wäre wohl zu erwarten.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

@Corediskussion: es ist sogar ziemlich sicher das 4 MODUL Modell. Wenn AMD was rausrückt dann eher das Prestigeträchtigste.
Ob nun 2 Modul (4 Threads) oder 4 Modul (8Threads) macht von daher aber trotzdem einen enormen Unterschied: wäre es das 2 Modul-Modell, wäre dies schon eine enorme Leistung, schließlich hätte man außerdem noch eine theoretische Verdoppelung im Petto.
Beim 4 Modul (8Threads) ist die Leistung noch gut, allerdings muss man 2 Dinge Bedenken: der 3.4 Ghz Sandy Bridge braucht im maximalen trotz integrierter Grafik 95 Watt, da ist also bis 130 Watt noch leicht Steigerung drin (Sockel 2011 vermutlich ohne integrierte Grafik aber mit 50% mehr Kerne oder / und mehr Takt). Beim Bulldozer wird man vermutlich nicht mehr Viel Luft nach oben haben. 

Aber das ist ebenso reine Spekulation wie die News selbst. Die übrigens grauenhaft geschrieben ist. Nicht umsonst predige ich immer: achtet zumindest ETWAS auf die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Fehlen diese 2 Dinge in einem Post, wird er sofort als lächerlich und unglaubwürdig abgetan, schließlich vermittelt der Schreiber nicht gerade Intelligenz.

Noch was: egal was jetzt letzten Endes bei Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge vs Bulldozer rauskommt: Die Flamewars zwischen Fanboys werden weiter gehen: sind Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer gleich auf, aber SB braucht weniger Strom, wird Intel trotzdem wieder der "Chiphersteller der sauteuren Chips" sein und AMD der tolle Samariter der Billig-CPUs.


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

Ist eh wayne. AMD wird nie auf ein Level kommen wie Intel oder nividia. Dafür sind sie halt billiger.

Und höchsten mit Ivy Bridge hat Intel Amd dann wieder überholt.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Februar 2011)

Celt!c schrieb:


> Ist eh wayne. AMD wird nie auf ein Level kommen wie Intel oder nividia. Dafür sind sie halt billiger.



Schonmal was von der 9700 gehört? Oder der X1950XTX? Oder HD5870? Oder dem Athlon 64? Deine Aussage stimmt so nicht, denn AMD bzw. ATI war bereits früher deutlich überlegen. Und ich glaube schon, dass die im Lauf der nächsten Jahrzehnte irgendwann wieder was auf den Markt bringen, was das Schnellste wäre.
Zum Thema: seriös ist was anderes, aber wenigstens sind die Zahlen relativ realistisch. Könnte mMn hinkommen. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich die für echt halte.


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. Februar 2011)

hm, es muß wohl ein 2Modul sein denn sonst kannste nicht den Turbo auf 4,2GHz hoch bekommen über den ganzen Benchmark. daher müßte es wohl ein 2 Modul sein, aber der Benchmack ist wirklich sehr mager.


----------



## kuer (18. Februar 2011)

. Aber lustig zu sehen, das die Inteluser jetzt schon nach Ausreden suchen und relativieren , dabei weis man doch noch nichts und ob das was bekannt ist stimmt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Ist doch nicht mehr lang.
@ Rollora: du solltest etwas vorsichtiger sein, wem du Intelliegenz abspricht, den das rückt dich in das selbe Licht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Februar 2011)

Celt!c schrieb:


> Ist eh wayne. AMD wird nie auf ein Level kommen wie Intel oder nividia. Dafür sind sie halt billiger.
> 
> Und höchsten mit Ivy Bridge hat Intel Amd dann wieder überholt.




Vor einigen Jahren war AMD/ATI deutlich vor Intel Nvidia. Ich sage nur Release Athlon 64 vs. Prescott und 9800XT vs. 5950 Ultra bei DX 9. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Februar 2011)

ohne die begeisterung zu trüben, aber man vergleicht auch grade eine amd high end plattform gegen intels mittelklasse.
intels sandy brdge ist nur die mittelklasse udn der low end bereich des intel portifolios.

auch der phenom 2 hatte gegen die intel mittelklasse c2Q eine überhand und gegen die core i5 eine reale chance, was ihn aber nicht zum überflieger machte.

amd zielt sicherlich wieder auf den preisleistungs sieg, da trotz des rücktritts des ceo immer noch dessen strategie ja läuft, bzw immer noch zum tragen kommt.

ausserdem hat der vantage schwierigkeiten mit ht, das heißt mit ht sind die grafik scores höher aber der cpu score niedrieger als mit ohne ht.


aber das solle auch nur früh morgentliche  denkansätze sein^^.

mfg


----------



## Hademe (18. Februar 2011)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Von der Pro-Taktleistung krebst AMD momentan auf dem Niveau eines C2Q 9550 herum. Von dort einen Sprung auf das Level von Sandybridge oder diesen sogar zu überhohlen ... schön wär 's. Vermutlich dürfte man bei AMD froh sein, wenn man irgendwo zw. Lynnfield und Sandy landet.



Das selbe denk ich mir auch! 

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das AMD mit ihrem ewigem Rückstand so ein Ass im Ärmel hat. Intel hat auf jeden Fall nen Konter parat, wenn es diesen nicht sogar schon jetzt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MaC87 (18. Februar 2011)

Also egal wie es letztendlich ausgeht. Wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind (fanboys ausgenommen) orientieren wir uns doch am Preis.
Bin ich bereit für eine CPU 200-300€ aus zu geben, gucke ich in dem Preissegment nach der besten Preis/Leistung. Spiele ich mehr oder Arbeite ich mehr? Welche Architektur hat wo ihre Stärken? Und was brauche ich?
Das sind die Fragen die zumindest ich mir stelle. Und der Preis der ganzen Plattform ist mir auch sehr wichtig.

Kostet ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Mainboard bei einer Plattform 30€ oder 50€ weniger. Ist das Geld was ich wieder in die CPU oder die GraKa investieren kann. Am Ende kommt es darauf an wo ich die meiste Leistung für mein Buget bekomme.

So sehe ich das. Wie ich die Leistung zu verfügung gestellt bekomme, interessiert mich zwar technisch, aber am Ende zählt das was raus kommt. Und wie das umgesetzt wird ist mir dann egal!


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ohne die begeisterung zu trüben, aber man vergleicht auch grade eine amd high end plattform gegen intels mittelklasse.
> intels sandy brdge ist nur die mittelklasse udn der low end bereich des intel portifolios.


Ja, aber wenn AMDs High End nur so viel kostet wie Intels Mittelklasse? So wie es jetzt auch schon der Fall ist, und dabei schneller ist?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Das selbe denk ich mir auch!
> 
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das AMD mit ihrem ewigem Rückstand so ein Ass im Ärmel hat. Intel hat auf jeden Fall nen Konter parat, wenn es diesen nicht sogar schon jetzt zu kaufen gibt.


Was heißt ewiger Rückstand? Schau mal ein paar Jährchen zurück, ich sage nur FX64. 

MfG


----------



## rAveN_13 (18. Februar 2011)

Da ich keine Benchmarks spiele ist die Wertigkeit dieses Lecks gering. Also wenn in Spielen und Anwendungen AMD besser sein soll, dann ist das schön. Hoffe, dass AMD dann auch den Markt zeitnah beliefern kann.


----------



## thescythe (18. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn AMDs High End nur so viel kostet wie Intels Mittelklasse? So wie es jetzt auch schon der Fall ist, und dabei schneller ist?
> 
> MfG


Dann wird AMD weiterhin kein Geld verdienen . Heißt, AMD verramscht auch weiter ihre CPUs dann unter Wert mit einer niedrigen Gewinnmarge !

Danke für Deinen Kommentar, der mal wieder ganz klar aufzeigt worum es im Endeffekt geht - Es geht nicht um AMD vs. Intel, nur ums liebe GELD !!


----------



## geo (18. Februar 2011)

Diese vorab Benchmarks haben doch noch nie was getaugt.

Aber mal davon abgesehn kann man jetzt schon sagen das der Bulldozer keine Gurke wird.
Erstes Anzeichen dafür das AMD wieder um die Krone Kämpfen will ist doch das die FX Bezeichnungen wieder auftauchen.
Auch sollte man bedenken das ein Phenom eigendlich nicht mehr ist wie ein bis zum erbrechen aufgebohrter K7 
Der Bulldozer ist also die erste richtige Neuentwicklung seit etwa 10 Jahren und könnte durchaus das Potenzial haben um alles platt zum machen.
Was Bulldozer anders oder besser macht wird sich zeigen, aber das hier einige glauben AMD würde sich die Blöße geben und eine Gurke in den Markt entlassen halte ich für unrealistisch. Die wissen selbst was sie aufholen müssen um langfristig zu überleben.
Ich bin überzeugt das die neuen AMD 8 Kerner etwa die doppelte Leistung eines 1100T erreichen!


----------



## therealbastard (18. Februar 2011)

...ganz ehrlich, ich halte es für bullshit.
1. Scheint man sich auf der Seite ja nicht einmal einig zu sein, was da jetzt genau getestet wurde.
2. Das Englisch auf der Seite spottet so ziemlich jeder Beschreibung.
3. Was soll uns dieser Benchmark zeigen, wenn nicht einmal annährend ersichtlich ist, wie er zusammenkommt. Es fehlen mir zuviele Daten, bei zu vielen Eventualitäten.
...ales schon einmal in ähnlicher Form dagewesen.
Ich bin weder AMD Fanboy noch Intel-Anhänger...mir ist´s egal, wer von mir im April/Mai das Geld für ein neues System bekommt.
Ja und derzeit ist es Intel, weil AMD wohl zeitlich auch nicht in der Lage sein wird, dort meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen. Darüber hinaus habe ich selbst schon mit den "Thubans" geliebäugelt, weil Cubase 6 also Musikproduktion (inkl. Umstellung von 32bit auf 64bit Archit.) bei mir zusätzlich läuft...allerdings reicht mir der "Vorsprung" den ein Hexa ggü. einen Quad haben sollte, einfach nicht aus...das ist der Punkt. Als Alter AMD User würde ich es den Unternehmen ja sogar gönnen, wenn der "Bulldozer" die 1366er Intel Riege "zerlegt"...aber mir fehlt alleine der Glaube dazu.
Warten wir auf Hannover und schauen was man uns da vor die Augen legen wird...wenn es die ersten AM3+ Boards (oder wie auch immer sie heißen werden) zusammen mit einem "echten" 8core und entsprechender "Mehrleistung" sein wird...dann warte sogar ich noch 2-3 Monate länger...
...nur wie schon gesagt...mir fehlt alleine schon der Glaube daran...

PS: Meine derzeitige Config. (in der Signatur) ist das System mit dem ich im Moment unterwegs bin und hauptsächlich spiele. Da muß also Einiges im Hause AMD geschehen damit das zweite System, für das ich auch gerne etwas mehr Geld investieren möchte (weil dort die Arbeit mit der Musikproduktion hinzukommt).
Mir fehlt derzeit der Leistungsschwung bei Beiden, Intel und AMD, zu einem wirtschaftlichen Preis. Eine EE Version auf 1366 Basis würde für mich nie in Frage kommen, weil ich nicht einmal für die Hälfte mein jetziges System erhalten habe...Mir fehlt also die Rakete bei all den Spekulationen, die mir als User zeigen...4+4 ist nun einmal 8 und somit auch mehr wie 2+2, weil´s ja nur 4 ergibt.
Sicherlich ist die Rechnung bei den CPU´s nicht mehr so einfach...aber warum eigentlich nicht, wirklich schneller sind die ganzen "neuen" Architekturen im Verhältnis nun einmal nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Februar 2011)

Ein Zambezi hat acht Integer-Kerne, wenig überraschend, dass der einen vierkernigen SB schlägt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn AMDs High End nur so viel kostet wie Intels Mittelklasse? So wie es jetzt auch schon der Fall ist, und dabei schneller ist?
> 
> MfG



ja das dann auch schön, für gamer sogar prima, aber für leute die wirklich mit arbeiten oder spiele spielen die einfach mal power brauchen nicht relevant.
ich werde dann später einfach auf ivy bridge aufrüsten wenn ich mehr leistung brauche, während bei amd schon das maximum erreicht ist.
vorallem die für ich wichtigen floatingpoint berechnungen laufen auf intel systemen momentan signifikant schneller und das bei super energie effizienz.

ich meine 4,6ghz und unter vollast 230watt verbauch ganzer pc ist schon ne marke.

ich hatte jahre davor nur amd und weiß wieviel die aus der steckdose ziehen.
vorallem mit oc.

naja warten wir die cebit ab und urteilen dann über die performance wenn man vergleiche hat die sinn machen.

mfg


----------



## MaC87 (18. Februar 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Dann wird AMD weiterhin kein Geld verdienen . Heißt, AMD verramscht auch weiter ihre CPUs dann unter Wert mit einer niedrigen Gewinnmarge !
> 
> Danke für Deinen Kommentar, der mal wieder ganz klar aufzeigt worum es im Endeffekt geht - Es geht nicht um AMD vs. Intel, nur ums liebe GELD !!


 
Also ich denke das AMD sich darauf ausrichtet, Chips so zu Produzieren das sie im Absatzreichsten Lowend und Midrangesegment gut aufgestellt sind. Und die Margen entsprechend Hoch sind um auch bei einem Preiskampf unter Intel zu bleiben. Denn da liegt AMDs einzige Change. Auf jeden fall z.Z. Über den Preis zu verkaufen. Ich finde das legitim.

Ich Spiele relativ selten. Ich nutze Cinema4D, 3DsMax, die Adobe Palette, Avid, Cubase und Reason.
Das meiste davon ist mittlerweile Multicoretauglich. Also könnte mir n "8" Core ggf. was nützen. 
Dann wird mein Q6600 zum ESXI oder Hyper-V Server mit nem schönen RAID5.


----------



## MG42 (18. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das ist ebenso reine Spekulation wie die News selbst. Die übrigens grauenhaft geschrieben ist. Nicht umsonst predige ich immer: achtet zumindest ETWAS auf die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Fehlen diese 2 Dinge in einem Post, wird er sofort als lächerlich und unglaubwürdig abgetan, schließlich vermittelt der Schreiber nicht gerade Intelligenz.
> ...



Dass die News etwas dürftig ist, sollte allen aufgefallen sein. Dennoch, lieber einen guten Inhalt und ein gutes Gesamtbild als Schlrechtschreibfetischismu_ss_. Letzten Endes sollte es Spaß machen oder zumindest unterhaltsam sein beim Lesen.

Und *'s* beziehen sich im englischen dass eine Sache zu einer anderen bezieht  wenn ich sowas z.B. lese kriege ich Krätze : AMDs CPU's (oder is/has was weißich Abkürzungen, im Deutschen völlig 
richtig wäre natürlich AMD's CPU/s (Sing/Pl). Aber im Deutschen wird das ' weggelassen, findet sich aber in Abkürzungen wieder z.B. kann's etc usw 

Wieder on topic, auf solche Quellen kann man momentan nichts geben, ist eh Quatsch esotherischer Natur .
Kann nicht einer Zurück in die Zukunft spielen? 

Aber trotz allem, mit dem schlimmsten (dass Bulli von einem 80386er quadcore  geschlagen wird) rechnen und auf das beste (schnellster Chip der nächsten zehn Jahre) hoffen.
Naja, die Wahrheit liegt wie immer in der Mitte.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2011)

Die Quelle halte ich zwar auch für Humbug, aber grundsätzlich erwarte ich, dass ein 4 Modul BD, einen Quadcore SB schlägt.

Ansonst hoffe ich einfach das AMD zur Cebit mal endlich mit paar Infos aus erster Hand rüberkommt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2011)

Also bin keine Fanboy aber das traue ich AMD nicht zu....ö


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

Am besten ist es abzuwarten und  zu trinken . AMD hatte in den letzten
Jahren genug Zeit, um diese in die Entwicklung und Forschung neuer CPU´s
zu stecken und bei dem BD werden sie halt zeigen was dabei rausgekommen
ist 

Als Fanboy wünsche ich es ihnen, aber es bleibt abzuwarten und halbswegs
realistisch zu sein 



> AMD / ATI konnte Intel / Nvidia keine Konkurenz bieten


Naja, also die Nummer eins ist immer noch die 5970ger ! Egal ob Dual/Single-GPU, darum geht es nicht, ATI hat immer noch die GPU-Krone

lg

crank


----------



## Panto (18. Februar 2011)

der bulldozer wird mit den intels den boden aufwischen. intel kann ja schonmal anfangen firmen zu bestechen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein Zambezi hat acht Integer-Kerne, wenig überraschend, dass der einen vierkernigen SB schlägt.


Aber im Endeffekt sind es doch 8 Threads oder?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Februar 2011)

Threads, ja.


Nur die eine CPU muss zwei Threads mit einem Int-Core beackern, die andere aber jeden Thread mit einem eigenen Int-Core.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehen nicht warum hier einige meinen das es nicht sonderlich gut ist. Ein 4 Modul BD hat 8 Kerne und 8 Threads, ein 4Kern Intel hat 8 Threads. Was macht den unterschied? Genau, Intel verkauft die leute für dumm, dass es 8 Kerne währen, dabei sind es nur 4. AMD schreibt 4 Module, da kann man sich wenigstens etwas drunter vorstellen. 

Also es gibt so viele gerüchte, da muss doch auch ihrgendwo mal was wares dran sein. Ich gehe jetzt wirklich mal ganz stark davon aus, dass AMD mit den SB den Boden mehr als Wischen wird.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Februar 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der bulldozer wird mit den intels den boden aufwischen. intel kann ja schonmal anfangen firmen zu bestechen.




Das braucht schon mehr als Bulldozer alleine. 
Das was du schreibst, hört sich nur nach Fanboygefasel an.


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das braucht schon mehr als Bulldozer alleine.




ja was den ? 

Falls die Fakten stimmen dann wird es wohl so sein und wenn
nicht, wäre es ja schonmal ein großer Fortschritt für AMD mit Intel wieder
mitzuhalten 


lg

crank


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> . Aber lustig zu sehen, das die Inteluser jetzt schon nach Ausreden suchen und relativieren , dabei *weis* man doch noch nichts und ob das was bekannt ist stimmt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Ist doch nicht mehr lang.
> @ Rollora: du solltest etwas vorsichtiger sein, wem du *Intelliegenz *abspricht, *den* das rückt dich in das selbe Licht.


Tolle Rechtschreibung. Wer im Glaushaus sitzt und so 

Jedenfalls weiß man nicht viel über Bulldozer und doch genug um im Forum herrlich mit Halbwissen um sich werfen zu können, bis die finalen Performancecharts da sind und da kann ich dir auch garantieren: mal gewinnt der, mal der Prozessor 
Weil AMD sicher ein auf einigen Leveln gutes Produkt in der Röhre hat. Es entscheided dann aber die Objektivität der Leser ("Ich kaufe nur AMD weil Intel mag ich nicht) sowie der Anwendungsbereich, ob man diesen Prozessor kauft.

Fest steht für mich: sollte man mit dem Bulldozer nicht ÜBER sondern nur AUFholen, werden die Fanboydiskussionen wieder Jahrelang nicht enden.

So wie bei Phenom, wo der phänomenal gescheiterte Prozessor bis heute schöngeredet wird gegen Core i 3, 5 oder gar 7, obwohl er erst seit der X6 Version etwas den Core 2 Quad übertrumpft.

Außerdem sehe ich hier nirgends jemanden nach Ausreden suchen, das waren in den letzten 5 Jahren wohl eher die AMD Fanboys die krampfhaft versuchten AMD Proudkte schön zu reden "der Intel ist schneller? Ja aber dafür kostet er auch 1000€", ja aber es gab ja auch schnellere Intel Prozessoren ab 150€  Das vergessen dann die AMD Fanboys wieder. Die Intel Fanboys vergessen gern, dass man dafür unter 150€ zu AMD greifen könnte/sollte. Usw. Wird sich immer im Kreis drehen 



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren war AMD/ATI deutlich vor  Intel Nvidia. Ich sage nur Release Athlon 64 vs. Prescott und 9800XT vs.  5950 Ultra bei DX 9. Das waren noch Zeiten...



Ja, in der Zeit hab ich auch zugeschlagen, hab diese Prozessoren und Grafikkarten bis heute. Leider hat damals AMD den Kunden ziemlich verarscht, viel schlimmer als Intel dies heute tut (siehe Sig)



Hademe schrieb:


> Das selbe denk ich mir auch!
> 
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das AMD mit ihrem ewigem Rückstand  so ein Ass im Ärmel hat. Intel hat auf jeden Fall nen Konter parat,  wenn es diesen nicht sogar schon jetzt zu kaufen gibt.


Dass Intel schon ziemlich viel aus Ihren Prozessoren und ausm Prozess rausholt ist klar: die verdienen im Quartal mehr als AMD im ganzen Jahr UMSATZ hat(!). Das Geld was die in Forschung und Entwicklung stecken könnten ist gigantisch. Dennoch traue ich AMD eine Überraschung zu, wie damals beim HAMMER/CLAWHAMMER alias Athlon 64.

So stark werden sie diesmal nicht überraschen: der Athlon 64 war nicht nur bei gleichem Takt 30-50% schneller, er brauchte auch bei mehr Leistung meist weniger Strom, was ihm mehr Übertaktungsspielraum einbrachte. Außerdem Effizienz und leisere Kühlung.
Diesmal glaube ich zwar, dass man mit Intel gleichziehen wird, aber ob man es nochmal schafft, sie auf Performance UND Verbrauchsebene zu schlagen wage ich zu bezweifeln: immerhin war der P4 ja wirklich kein Glanzdesign und schon bei Release langsamer als der P3, obwohl höher getaktet und energieverschwenderischer.



MaC87 schrieb:


> Also egal wie es letztendlich ausgeht. Wenn wir mal  ganz ehrlich sind (fanboys ausgenommen) orientieren wir uns doch am  Preis.
> Bin ich bereit für eine CPU 200-300€ aus zu geben, gucke ich in dem  Preissegment nach der besten Preis/Leistung. Spiele ich mehr oder  Arbeite ich mehr? Welche Architektur hat wo ihre Stärken? Und was  brauche ich?
> Das sind die Fragen die zumindest ich mir stelle. Und der Preis der ganzen Plattform ist mir auch sehr wichtig.
> 
> Kostet ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Mainboard bei einer Plattform 30€ oder  50€ weniger. Ist das Geld was ich wieder in die CPU oder die GraKa  investieren kann. Am Ende kommt es darauf an wo ich die meiste Leistung  für mein Buget bekomme.



Geht mir genau so: 200-300€ ist gerade noch OK: die Leistung macht da oft noch einen großen Sprung der den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt. Hab meine Core i7 um knapp über 200€ bekommen, was will man mehr. Soll ich um 150€ wirklich den deutlich langsameren Prozessor nehmen, der dafür von der Firma ist die ich etwas sympathischer finde?
Ich lese mich seit Jahren immer wieder in Benchmarks ein und habe irgendwann entschieden was für mich der richtige Prozessor ist - und das war halt mal der i7. Vielleicht wird der nächste ein Bulldozer - wenn ich nachm i7 wieder einen Leistungsschub benötige


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> ja was den ?
> 
> Falls die Fakten stimmen dann wird es wohl so sein und wenn
> nicht, wäre es ja schonmal ein großer Fortschritt für AMD mit Intel wieder
> ...



AMD braucht wieder eine einheitliche Führung und muss in den Medien (Werbung...) präsenter werden. Vor allem im Notebook-Bereich muss AMD aufholen, da sieht es noch schlimmer aus als bei den Komplett-PCs.
AMD muss auf Dauer Gewinne machen. Eine neue Prozessorarchitektur trägt dazu viel bei, aber alleine zu wenig.


----------



## Stricherstrich (18. Februar 2011)

Wär ja echt klasse und wenn der Zambezi in geraumer Zeit rauskommt werd ich wohl die finger von SB lassen.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn AMDs High End nur so viel kostet wie Intels Mittelklasse? So wie es jetzt auch schon der Fall ist, und dabei schneller ist?
> 
> MfG


Bitte von welchem Prozessor sprichst du? AMD sieht im Moment gegen alles was Core i5 heißt oder gar i7 kein Land? Wie schön muss man sich die Welt reden um das nicht zu sehen?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich hatte jahre davor nur amd und weiß wieviel die aus der steckdose ziehen.
> vorallem mit oc.
> 
> mfg



Also ich kann mich auch noch an meinen P4EE erinnern! Von wegen AMD zieht viel aus der Dose.
Danach bin ich auf einen Athlon64 3500+ (Winchester) mit 2,2 Ghz gewechselt. Der hat weniger verbraucht und hat mit seinen 2,2 Ghz den _Pentium 4 Extreme Edition_ 3 73 _GHz ganz schön alt aussehen lassen in Gothic 3 (deswegen bin ich zum Pc gewechselt).
Habe den P4 mal auf 4Ghz gebracht... da war selbst das Gehäuse richtig warm.
_


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Februar 2011)

Wow. Halte ich zwar auch einen Fake, würde aber zu den News von scarletwhore passen. Mal schauen, was dabei herumkommt. Sollte es stimmen, wäre das ein ziemlicher Tritt in den Hintern von Intel.


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> AMD braucht wieder eine einheitliche Führung und muss in den Medien (Werbung...) präsenter werden. Vor allem im Notebook-Bereich muss AMD aufholen, da sieht es noch schlimmer aus als bei den Komplett-PCs.
> AMD muss auf Dauer Gewinne machen. Eine neue Prozessorarchitektur trägt dazu viel bei, aber alleine zu wenig.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu  aber eine ordentliche CPU Reihe, wie
vielleicht die Bulldozer sein werden  könnte diesem Schritt schon helfen.

Den sobald es sich wieder rumspricht das AMD zurück ist und AMD das mit Medien ( Werbung ) fördert, steht dem in der Zukunft nicht mehr viel im Wege. ( Das sie da nicht auf Intel´s Level kommen können ist klar, bei den
Umsätzen )

lg

crank


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zambezi hat acht Integer-Kerne, wenig überraschend, dass der einen vierkernigen SB schlägt.


 
Bei PC Mark Vantage ist aber eher Intel lastig.
An und für sich auch verwunderlich warum AMD diesen nutzen sollte um Benchmarks irgendwie unter vorgehaltener Hand zu leaken.
Zumal AMD mithilfe des Turbocores anscheinend einiges rausholt und Intel ja eher nicht und da ist der Abstand zwischen dem Sandy und dem angeblichen Bulldozer schon ziemlich groß.
Was noch dazukommt ist, dass PC Mark Vantage 6 Kerner im Gesamtrating kaum für ihre 2 Kerne mehr belohnt, im Vergleich zu einem 4 Kerner (Phenom)
Dürfte eventuell die IPC doch relativ deftig angestiegen sein.

Diese Aussage kommt von dir aber immer einfach so in die Runde geworfen.
Wahrscheinlich um das Volk aufzuhetzen, denn ganz so trivial ist es nun doch nicht.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2011)

Täglich neue Benchmarks aber noch keinen dem ich vertraue. Ich warte erstmal ab bis ein Benchmark erscheint der nicht sofort hinterfragt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Täglich neue Benchmarks? Kannst du mir die mal zeigen?


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich auch noch an meinen P4EE erinnern! Von wegen AMD zieht viel aus der Dose.
> Danach bin ich auf einen Athlon64 3500+ (Winchester) mit 2,2 Ghz gewechselt. Der hat weniger verbraucht und hat mit seinen 2,2 Ghz den _Pentium 4 Extreme Edition_ 3 73 _GHz ganz schön alt aussehen lassen in Gothic 3 (deswegen bin ich zum Pc gewechselt).
> Habe den P4 mal auf 4Ghz gebracht... da war selbst das Gehäuse richtig warm.
> _


Ja aber du musst sagen, du hast dir das Heizen gespart 
Der P4 war dafür mit HT im Multithreading überlegen - was damals in Spielen sch... egal war aber es gab und gibt ja nicht nur Spiele



Cleriker schrieb:


> Täglich neue Benchmarks? Kannst du mir die mal zeigen?


  Vor 2 oder 3 Tagen gabs hier entweder eine News oder Usernews mit anderen Benchmarks


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Wow. Halte ich zwar auch einen Fake, würde aber zu den News von scarletwhore passen. Mal schauen, was dabei herumkommt. Sollte es stimmen, wäre das ein ziemlicher Tritt in den Hintern von Intel.




Warum ein tritt? Amd highend gegen Midrange von Intel.. Wenn die Sockel 2011 kommen.Dann können High End und High End antreten.


----------



## Memphys (18. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja das dann auch schön, für gamer sogar prima, aber für leute die wirklich mit arbeiten oder spiele spielen die einfach mal power brauchen nicht relevant.
> ich werde dann später einfach auf ivy bridge aufrüsten wenn ich mehr leistung brauche, während bei amd schon das maximum erreicht ist.
> vorallem die für ich wichtigen floatingpoint berechnungen laufen auf intel systemen momentan signifikant schneller und das bei super energie effizienz.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie kauf ich dir die 230 Watt unter Vollast nicht wirklich ab da deine Radeon unter Last schon etwa 170W ziehen soll, dann noch 95W vonner CPU + 5Watt je RAM-Riegel und Laufwerk/Festplatte ergibt für mich mehr als 230W. Auch wenn ich nicht behaupte das AMD es besser kann.

Meine Meinung: Die Teile werden Sandy Bridge um etwa 50% schlagen, dafür mit 20% einen von Ivy Bridge auf den Deckel kriegen, aber ein weit besseres P/L bieten.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

@Celt!c
Du kannst denken was du willst. Man kann eigentlich nur nach Preisklasse vergleichen. Wenn der 2011 rauskommt, dann könnte AMD auch schon ein refresh bringen. Außerdem kam der Phenom als Gegenspieler zur Core2 Serie. AMD hat damals den Bulldozer als Gegenspieler zur Core i reihe angekündigt. Die hat mit Ivy aber schon die zweite Aufwertung erreicht. Für mich muss der Bulldozer also nur den i7 der ersten Generation in der entsprechenden Preisklasse schlagen. Wenn deiner Meinung nach die aktuellen Phenom so viel hinterher hängen, wäre das fürs AMD Lager ja schon gut aufgeholt...


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Für mich muss der Bulldozer also nur den i7 der ersten Generation in der entsprechenden Preisklasse schlagen.



Die Logik ist irgendwie seltsam.
Der Bulldozer muss sich durchaus mit der aktuellen Hardware messen. Egal fuer wie er angekuendigt wurde.
Der Fermi wurde doch auch von allen in der Luft zerissen weil er ja angeblich zu spaet kam, selbst dem Refresh wird nachgesagt das er zu spaet sei und eigentlich so ist wie der Urfermi sein sollte. Er wurde auch nicht mit dem verglichen, wo er angekuendigt wurde, sondern mit der aktuellen Hardware. (nur mal als halbwegs aktuelles Beispiel)

Ich persoenlich wuensche mir auch das AMD mit Intel gleichziehen kann, wenn nicht sogar wieder mal uebertrumpfen.
Gewinnen koennen nur die Endverbraucher.

mfG
V.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Muss er für mich eben nicht. Ich komme selbst aus der Entwickung/Konstruktion. Zwischen Planung und Umsetzung einer neuen Technologie kann durchaus mehr Zeit vergehen als geplant. Dann ist es wichtiger, dass die Technik dahinter funktioniert als die effektive Leistung. Also wenn sie ihre damaligen Ziele erreichen, haben sie schon viel geschafft und können sich dann auf Leistungssteigerungen konzentrieren. Das ist bedeutend wichtiger als kurzzeitig die Führung zu übernehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Muss er aber doch, denn du kannst ja nur den Bulldozer von AMD kaufen, nicht dessen Nachfolger, der dann Ivy Bridge angreifen soll.
Wenn Ivy draußen ist, gibts aber nur Bulldozer, also muss sich Bulldozer mit Ivy messen lassen.


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2011)

Warum denn immer alles so kompliziert? 

Bulldozer muss sich genau mit der CPU messen lassen, die von Intel zum selben Preis verhökert wird.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehen nicht warum hier einige meinen das es nicht sonderlich gut ist. Ein 4 Modul BD hat 8 Kerne und 8 Threads, ein 4Kern Intel hat 8 Threads. Was macht den unterschied? Genau, Intel verkauft die leute für dumm, dass es 8 Kerne währen, dabei sind es nur 4. AMD schreibt 4 Module, da kann man sich wenigstens etwas drunter vorstellen.


Du glaubst also wirklich dass Intel SMT einsetzt um die Leute für dumm zu verkaufen ? IBM ist dann also der Teufel in Person denn diese gaukeln sogar 32 "Kerne" vor mit nur 8 Echten-Kernen! 

SMT ist eine Strategie die Auslastung einer CPU bei starkem Multithreading zu erhöhen ohne wirklich mehr Logik zu benötigen. Beim Bulldozer gibt es aber mehr Logik , deswegen sind die 8 Bulldozer Threads bei der Leistung eher am Octacore anzusiedeln als bei einem Quadcore+SMT.


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Bitte von welchem Prozessor sprichst du? AMD sieht im Moment gegen alles was Core i5 heißt oder gar i7 kein Land? Wie schön muss man sich die Welt reden um das nicht zu sehen?



Sorry, hast es wohl falsch verstanden: Ich meinte wenn AMDs High End so viel kostet wie Intels Mittelklasse *und* dann auch schneller ist.
Ich weiß selber das Intels i5 und i7 mit AMD den Boden aufwischen 
leider


----------



## das_vierte_fragezeichen (18. Februar 2011)

sub,

sry wenns schon geschrieben wurde. Hab die Posts nur überflogen.

Hat schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht, dass die "leaked" Benchmarks absichtlich rausgegeben wurden, um den Hype zu stäken?! Naja scheint ja zu klappen.

Bevor man sich in irgendetwas hineinsteigert und sich wegen "leaked news" die Köpfe abreißt, sollte man doch besser auf offizielle News warten . Denkt doch bitte an euren Blutdruck.

Ich für meine Teil kann nicht so wirklich glauben, dass Bulldozer so viel besser ist, zumal SB erst so kurz auf dem Markt ist und noch mit Kinderkrankheiten zutun hat. Am Ende wird AMD hinterher hinken. So war es schon immer, und wird es immer bleiben. "Leider" muss ich sagen.
Und selbst wenn er besser ist. Die ganzen Mainstreamkonzerne (Mars,MMarkt, Dill, usw.) werden deshalb nicht all ihre Geräte verschrotten und auf AMD umsteigen. Leider würde auch nur so ein "Umschwung" AMD weit nach vorne bringen, was den Prozessormarkt angeht. Denn mehr Kohle = mehr Forschungsarbeiten.

so far


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab aber eher einen niedrigen Blutdruck, also tut mir das gut.
Ich bin auf eure posts gespannt, wenn er doch schneller sein wird als Sandy.


----------



## Cey (18. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn die Benchmarks stimmten. Intel fabriziert zwar super CPUs, aber in bestimmten Hinsichten kommt man sich doch irgendwie veräppelt vor:
- Ständig neue Sockel
- Blödes Chipsatz-Hin und Her (die eine Version kann das nicht, die andere jenes nicht, die die beides kann kommt irgendwann und viel teurer)
- Unverschämte Preisgebung im High-End Bereich (1000 Euro für ne CPU, gehts noch?), zumal die Preise ja absolut willkürlich und nicht am Wert festgelegt werden (sonst würde ne CPU nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen 50% billiger werden)

Wäre sehr froh, wenn AMD nun der große Wurf gelingt!

und bzgl. der Vergleiche: Den 4-Modul-Bulldozer könnte AMD vielleicht für 200-250 Euro rausbringen, und ihr glaubt ja nicht im ernst, dass ihr für den Preis nen Intel Hexa-/Octacore bekommt. Deshalb ist der Vergleich mit dem 2600 absolut passend.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> - Unverschämte Preisgebung im High-End Bereich (1000 Euro für ne CPU, gehts noch?)



Und was glaubst du passiert, wenn AMD den momentanen Ueberprozessor hingezaubert bekommt?
Die werden ihn, weil sie ein Wohlfahrtsverein sind, natuerlich fuer unter 300€ verkaufen.
Die Vergangenheit hat uns genau gezeigt, was die Highend CPU's kosten, wenn einer der Hersteller ein Konkurrenzloses Produkt hat. Ist heute nicht anders, nur das Intel halt an dieser Position ist.

Das mit den Sockel ist auch eine Maer, die immer wieder aufgewaermt wird.
AMD ist da nicht besser, die moegen nur anders und annaehernd gleich heissen, das wars schon.
Chipsatz? siehe oben.

Stell dir vor, die AMD Prozessoren wuerden aehnlich kosten wie Intelprozessoren. 
Wuerdest du in Betracht ziehen ein AMD System zu kaufen, welches aehnlich teuer ist wie ein Intelsystem, aber bei weitem nicht das gleiche leistet? (Ich gehe von der jetzigen IST Situation aus)

was auch immer...

Ein sinnloser Post von mir, da eh alles schon zig mal erwaehnt wurde, nur das es halt immer wieder gerne "vergessen" wird um irgendwas zu argumentieren.


mfG
V.


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

> Zitat von *Rollora*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wat für ein Quark  ok gegen die i7 klaar, aber der 1100T macht die i5 Riege
plat, besonders in Progs., Anwendungen wo die 6 kerne genutzt werden, da
sehen die i5 kein Land 

lg

crank


----------



## Core #1 (19. Februar 2011)

eben, zumal die mehrheit hier sowieso die CPU fürs zocken nimmt, und das meist in 1680 x 1050 oder full HD mit 4x AA/16x AF und aufwärts. ob da nun ein X4 945 oder ein i7-2600 drinsteckt merkt man da sicherlich zu keiner zeit.


----------



## doodlez (19. Februar 2011)

Core #1 schrieb:


> eben, zumal die mehrheit hier sowieso die CPU fürs zocken nimmt, und das meist in 1680 x 1050 oder full HD mit 4x AA/16x AF und aufwärts. ob da nun ein X4 945 oder ein i7-2600 drinsteckt merkt man da sicherlich zu keiner zeit.


 

merkt man nur wenn man wohl auf die fps schaut oder früher oder später wenn der Pc alt wird, dann wird man schon merken das man die schnellere Cpu genommen hat, bei mir merkts mans jetzt das ich ne teurere cpu von Intel genommen hab zum vergleich zu nem AMD von damals, habe im vergleich mit meinem E6600 und ner 8800gts mehr leistung als nen Kumpel mit seinem 6000+ und ner Hd4670, aber naja am ende zählt nur das Gesamtpaket


kann man eigentlich nen AMD Modul mit nem Single Core mit HT gleichsetzen, oder eher das ,dass Modul als Dualcore gilt?


----------



## Sheeep (19. Februar 2011)

@doodlez
hehe, bei dem grafikkartenunterschied ^^

Das Modul musst du irgendwo zwischendrin ansetzen. Aber wohl eher bei einem SingleCore mit HT.

Ein Modul hat doppelte Register und 2 ALUs. Aber nur einmal Cache, gemeinsame fpu usw.
Ein SingleCore mit HT hat doppelte Register . Aber nur einmal Cache, einmal ALU, einmal fpu usw. 
Durch die Superskalarität der x86 Architektur bringt HT mehr als nur etwas schnellere Contextswitchs.

Die Modultechnik bringt die gleichen Probleme wie HT für den Scheduler mit, die ein System bei falscher Programmierung auch bremsen können.
Ein Dualcore kann theoretisch 2 Systeme gleichzeitig ausführen. Ein Modul und ein HT-SingleCore können das nicht.


Ich würde AMDs Module als erweitertes HT sehen, nicht als dualcore.


----------



## Rollora (19. Februar 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn die Benchmarks stimmten. Intel fabriziert zwar super CPUs, aber in bestimmten Hinsichten kommt man sich doch irgendwie veräppelt vor:
> *1.*Ständig neue Sockel
> *2.* Blödes Chipsatz-Hin und Her (die eine Version kann das nicht, die andere jenes nicht, die die beides kann kommt irgendwann und viel teurer)
> *3.* Unverschämte Preisgebung im High-End Bereich (1000 Euro für ne CPU, gehts noch?), zumal die Preise ja absolut willkürlich und nicht am Wert festgelegt werden (sonst würde ne CPU nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen 50% billiger werden)
> ...



Ach wenn man keine Ahnung hat 

@1. Auch AMD bringt ständig neue Sockel, wenn sie den schnellsten Prozessor liefern. Siehe meine Sig. Das wird durch AMD nicht besser
@2. auch das hat AMD gemacht als sie den schnellsten Prozessor gebaut haben.
@3. "unverschämte Preisgebung". Gleich schnelle Prozessoren kosten bei beiden Herstellern etwa gleich viel. Was ist da unverschämt. wer NOCH mehr Speed will zahlt halt etwas drauf. Im Falle Intel 1000€ für das absolute Top Modell, das in vielen Benchmarks 2x so schnell ist wie der schnellste AMD. Das ists manchen eben wert. Weißt du wie viel AMD verlangt hat, als SIE noch den schnellsten Prozessor hatten? 1300-1400€ für den schnellsten Athlon FX. Nur zu deiner Info, AMD bekommt von mir keinen Heiligenschein. Intel natürlich auch nicht.
@4.du glaubst echt, wenn der Bulldozer so supertoll wird, dass Intel nicht die Preise runterdrückt? OMFG

AMD macht übrigens aus einigen guten Gründen, vorallem aber wegen deren Fanboys keinen großen Sprung bei Gewinn und Marktanteil. Und die hat ein Kollege hier perfekt, wenn auch etwas aggressiv aufgeführt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uecht-wird-dell-amd-kaufen-4.html#post2709570

(einfach den ersten Post lesen der angezeigt wird)


----------



## PC-Doc (19. Februar 2011)

Also Boys and Girls, schlagt Euch doch nicht die Köpfe ein für etwas was noch nicht offiziell bekannt ist. Warum darüber streiten, wer oder was jetz besser ist, obwohl es noch längst keine gesicherten Angaben dazu gibt? 
Nur um die Anzahl der Posts nach oben zu treiben? Mir wäre das viel zu nervenaufreibend, ich hab nur diese und die sollten bis zum Lebensende reichen.

Aber wers braucht, dem könnt ich noch eine Denkaufgabe mehr geben:

Wie könnte AMD das Geld, welches von Intel für unlauteren Wettbewerb kam, eurer Meinung nach am effektivsten/gewinnbringensten einsetzen? 
In die Forschung stecken? Fabs zurückkaufen/neue bauen, Werbung, oder ebenfalls MM & Co bestechen? Achtung,Ironie (bis zur Strafe hat man hoffentlich genug Geld verdient um Intel zu kaufen)

Für AMD würd ich mir wünschen, das ihnen mal wieder ein solcher Überraschungserfolg wie in der Vergangenheit gelingt. Ich denk ihr wisst welche ich meine. 
Es wäre mMn schade für AMD, sich zukünftig nur über den Preis am Markt halten zu müssen, Erfolge lesen sich in der Firmengeschichte einfach besser.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

Bevor Ihr AMD abredet "Wunder" vollbringen zu können. Ich erinnere an 1999 als man AMD auch schon tot sagte. Die K6-2 und K6-3 waren ja auch schlecht. Was kam 1999: Genau der Athlon und hat alles was Intel damals auf dem Markt hatte einfach platt gemacht. Sprich kein P3 konnte mit einem gleich getakteten Athlon anfangs mithalten. Intels Überlegenheit kam eigentlich erst mit der Core Generation zurück. Von daher sollte man wirklich abwarten bis es bestätigte glaubhafte Daten gibt.


----------



## latinoramon (19. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Von daher sollte man wirklich abwarten bis es bestätigte glaubhafte Daten gibt.


yep, stimme dir vollkommen zu.... und.... das sollte das schlußwort sein


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2011)

Sollte, ist es aber nicht.

Hey Rollora,
Wann hat Intel den Sockel 1366 raus gebracht? Wann den 1156, denn 1155 und wann soll der 2011 kommen? Welche Sockel hat AMD in der Zeit gebracht? Genau, den AM3+ und auf den können auch noch die AM3 CPU's übernommen werden.
Es geht nicht darum was mal war, sondern darum wohin es sich entwickelt und das gefällt vielen bei Intel m Moment nicht.

Was das mit dem E6600 angeht...
Ich hatte zuvor einen E6420 den ich auf 3,25Ghz laufen hatte und nun dann zum Thuban gewechselt. Der schafft mit 3,2 Ghz acht fps mehr. Als Test diente Gothic 3.

Also ich nun mir sicher, das der Bulldozer einschlägt und Sandy nass macht. Wie es dann mit Ivy aussieht ist mir egal. Sollte den Intel fans eigentlich auch egal sein, schließlich sagen die ja immer, dass die leistung der Thuban nur durch die zusätzlichen Kerne erreicht werden und nicht über die pro takt Leistung. Bei Ivy ist das nichts anderes, von daher auch nicht relevant gegenüber Sandy.


----------



## Hademe (19. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bevor Ihr AMD abredet "Wunder" vollbringen zu können. Ich erinnere an 1999 als man AMD auch schon tot sagte. Die K6-2 und K6-3 waren ja auch schlecht. Was kam 1999: Genau der Athlon und hat alles was Intel damals auf dem Markt hatte einfach platt gemacht. Sprich kein P3 konnte mit einem gleich getakteten Athlon anfangs mithalten. Intels Überlegenheit kam eigentlich erst mit der Core Generation zurück. Von daher sollte man wirklich abwarten bis es bestätigte glaubhafte Daten gibt.



Und was gibt es sonst noch gutes ausser den Athlon?! Richtig!!! Nix! AMD war bis auf den Athlon IMMER langsamer als Intel und braucht dabei auch noch mehr Strom!

In einem Preis/Leistungsvergleich gewinnt eindeutig Intel! Auch wenn der Anschaffungspreis deutlich höher ausfällt. Es gibt halt einfach mehr Leistung fürs Geld und gegen einen übertakteten Intel hat ein AMD schon gleich zweimal keine Chance!

Ich hab jetzt gute 5 Jahre IMMER den kürzeren gezogen mit meinen AMD Systemen, und mir kommt kein AMD Prozessor mehr ins Haus..... weder CPU noch GPU...... da hab ich mit beidem keine besonders guten Erfahrungen.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Und was gibt es sonst noch gutes ausser den Athlon?! Richtig!!! Nix! AMD war bis auf den Athlon IMMER langsamer als Intel und braucht dabei auch noch mehr Strom!
> 
> In einem Preis/Leistungsvergleich gewinnt eindeutig Intel! Auch wenn der Anschaffungspreis deutlich höher ausfällt. Es gibt halt einfach mehr Leistung fürs Geld und gegen einen übertakteten Intel hat ein AMD schon gleich zweimal keine Chance!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt gute 5 Jahre IMMER den kürzeren gezogen mit meinen AMD Systemen, und mir kommt kein AMD Prozessor mehr ins Haus..... weder CPU noch GPU...... da hab ich mit beidem keine besonders guten Erfahrungen.



Was hat dein sinnloses Fanboy geflame denn mit dem Thema zu tun? Mir ist es egal was in meinem PC steckt.


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wann hat Intel den Sockel 1366 raus gebracht? Wann den 1156, denn 1155 und wann soll der 2011 kommen? Welche Sockel hat AMD in der Zeit gebracht? Genau, den AM3+ und auf den können auch noch die AM3 CPU's übernommen werden.



und welche neuerungen hat AMD CPU technisch in dieser Zeit gebracht? - genau ausser 2 Kerne mehr und DDR3 Support keine. Was hat intel gebracht: IMC, iGPU, integrierten PCIe Controller, QPI bzw DMI statt FSB, Ringbus usw.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was mal war, sondern darum wohin es sich entwickelt und das gefällt vielen bei Intel m Moment nicht.



ja, weil sie es nur oberflächlich betrachten und die technischen Grundlagen die den Sockelwechsel erforderlich machen ausser acht lassen.

zudem soll es auch bei AMD in den nächsten Jahren jede Menge neuer Sockel geben: AM3+, FM1 für Llano, 2012 soll ein neuer Sockel C2012 kommen (Tripple Channel IMC) und dann soll 2013 nochmal ein neuer Sockel für DDR4.

mfg


----------



## Hademe (19. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was hat dein sinnloses Fanboy geflame denn mit dem Thema zu tun? Mir ist es egal was in meinem PC steckt.


Darauf hab ich gewartet.... der erste mit seinem dämlichen Fanboy gefaasel! Mir ist übrigens auch egal was in deinem PC steckt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> ... und dann soll 2013 nochmal ein neuer Sockel für DDR4 kommen.
> 
> mfg



2013 wird Haswell kommen, auch mit neuen Sockeln, also was soll das Geschwafel? 

Und was kann AMD dafür, dass Intel so lange am FSB festgehalten hat anstatt den RAM Controller in die CPU zu integrieren?


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 2013 wird Haswell kommen, auch mit neuen Sockeln, also was soll das Geschwafel?



Es geht um das ständige geflame nur intel würde neue Sockel bringen - technische Neuerungen benötigen sehr oft einen neuen Sockel, sowohl bei intel als auch bei AMD, das ist der springende Punkt. Wenn man keine technischen Neuerungen bringt braucht man keinen neunen Sockel.

mfg


----------



## thescythe (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was kann AMD dafür, dass Intel so lange am FSB festgehalten hat anstatt den RAM Controller in die CPU zu integrieren?


Und was kann Intel dafür, dass trotz integrierten Speicher Controller die AMD-CPUs nicht schneller wurden 

Den Kommentar vom Choleriker fand ich besonders zum


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Wieso machst du dann mit?
Dass neue Sockel kommen, ist doch eigentlich Banane, oder wer wann wie viele rausgebracht hat.
Wenn der Hersteller einen neuen Sockel bringt, dann hat das seinen Grund, sonst würde er es nicht machen, ganz einfach.
Dass AMD für Bulldozer einen neuen Sockel braucht, ist technisch bedingt, dass Sandy den Sockel 1155 braucht, auch.
Dass AMD Sockel 939/940 hatte, ist kein Ruhmesblatt, aber vielleicht notwendig gewesen, keine Ahnung.
Genauso kann man Intel kritisieren, dass sie 1366 und 1156 rausgebracht haben.
Beide Sockel hätte man auch vereint lassen können, bzw. 1366 ohne Tripple Channel, aber mit 2x 16 Lanes und inklsuve H Chipsatz. Technisch sicherlich machbar.

Die Sockelvielfalt wird sicher noch größer werden, da jeder Bereich jetzt extra abgedeckt werden wird und machen wir uns nichts vor, mit jedem neuen Sockel kann der Hersteller auch neue Boards verkaufen.


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sollte, ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Hey Rollora,
> Wann hat Intel den Sockel 1366 raus gebracht? Wann den 1156, denn 1155 und wann soll der 2011 kommen? Welche Sockel hat AMD in der Zeit gebracht? Genau, den AM3+ und auf den können auch noch die AM3 CPU's übernommen werden.
> ...



ich weiß nicht was du willst?

2005-2011

Sockel 775 1366 1156 1155 (2011)

Sockel 939 AM2 AM2+ AM3 (AM3+)

Ja , man konnte AMD cpu´s "meißt" mit rüber nehmen , aber -->

1. oftmals eine mogelpackung , I-net war voll von "wieso Funzt der cpu nicht auf meinen Board" --> tja , dein Board unterstützt nicht so viel watt

2. wenn  wer cpu wechselt , dann machen 90€ mehr die ente auch nicht fett zb. --> i5 2500k + Board 290€ -->Jeaaa ---> AMD 1100t 199€ --> Lol

ich habe mich mit vielen (so genannten) Bulldozer benches befasst , und bin zu folgenden Endschluss (ergebnis) gekommen .

1. Das AMD top modell kann (wird) sich kein AMDler von euch leisten können und oder wollen ... dazu kommt das der Interlagos keine Native "MehrGameleistung" hat ... ähnlich wie beim x980 von intel
(da ja bei amd die meißten spaarfüchse sind ist das ja auch klar)
2. die Zambresi riege wird die für den Mainstream sein (euch) , und hat in etwa (+oder- egal) die leistung der Sandys ...
der nachteil ist wieder , die Sandy´s kann man extrem gut übertakten (4,2ghz sind locker mit LuKü drin) was ich nicht glaube bei den BD machen zu können .

auf jedenfall hat(wird) AMD es mal seit 7 jahren geschaft an Intel anzuknüpfen ... für alle die demnächst aufrüsten wollen , sollten lieber warten und den Intel vs. Amd preiskampf im Sommer abwarten


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> ja, weil sie es nur oberflächlich betrachten und die technischen Grundlagen die den Sockelwechsel erforderlich machen ausser acht lassen.
> 
> zudem soll es auch bei AMD in den nächsten Jahren jede Menge neuer Sockel geben: AM3+, FM1 für Llano, 2012 soll ein neuer Sockel C2012 kommen (Tripple Channel IMC) und dann soll 2013 nochmal ein neuer Sockel für DDR4.
> 
> mfg



Das sollte man festhalten. Wenn man es näher betrachtet, so ist das "Sockelchaos" unvermeidbar und da ist wohl kaum ein Hersteller besser als der andere. Es ist auch die Geschichte mit AM2(+) und AM3 - ein volles Upgrade kommt so oder so, will ich meinen, weil man im Endeffekt für die neuesten Dinge zwangsläufig auf die Hardware zugreift. Es ist eben nur ein Step-By-Step-System, was ein Upgrade zwar nicht günstiger, aber langwieriger macht und daher den Geldbeutel zu schonen weiß. Es wird auch nicht anders bei AM3+ sein, da man dort wohl die AM3-CPUs weiterverwenden kann. Auch wieder nur ein Step-By-Step-System. Die vielen Sockel bei Intel haben nun mal auch den Hintergrund, dass die Architektur der CPUs anders ausfallen und man dafür nun mal zwangsläufig andere Sockel nutzen muss. Im Endeffekt wird es durchgerastert, damit man einfach die Auswahl der jeweiligen Leistungsschiene bzw. der jeweiligen Orientierung nach Nutzen hat. Ein Otto-Normal-User kann sicherlich reichlich wenig mit einem Tripple-Channel oder gar Quad-Channel-Interface anstellen, bzw. wirklich nutzen daraus ziehen.



widder0815 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du willst?
> 
> 2005-2011
> 
> ...


Eine Mogelpackung ist das nicht, da es ja keine generelle Einschränkung ist sondern vielmehr von den konzipierten Mainboards der Mainboardhersteller abhängt.



> 1. Das AMD top modell kann (wird) sich kein AMDler von euch leisten können und oder wollen ... dazu kommt das der Interlagos keine Native "MehrGameleistung" hat ... ähnlich wie beim x980 von intel
> (da ja bei amd die meißten spaarfüchse sind ist das ja auch klar)
> 2. die Zambresi riege wird die für den Mainstream sein (euch) , und hat in etwa (+oder- egal) die leistung der Sandys ...
> der nachteil ist wieder , die Sandy´s kann man extrem gut übertakten (4,2ghz sind locker mit LuKü drin) was ich nicht glaube bei den BD machen zu können .
> ...


Zu Punkt 1.) Das kann bis jetzt niemand sagen. Vielleicht wird es so sein, vielleicht auch nicht. Auch wenn die Top-CPU 1000 Euro kostet, so wird es immer jemanden geben, der sich diese CPU leisten kann.
Zu Punkt 2: Auch da hat man noch keine näheren Angaben. Die bis jetzt geleakten Benchmarks haben keine Verifizierung auf ihre Echtheit, ebenso weiß man nicht, wie weit diese sich überhaupt übertakten lassen. Auch das ist also nur hahnebüchener Schwachsinn.
Zum Schlusssatz: Das steht auch noch in den Sternen, solange es keine Offiziellen Tests gibt. Bis jetzt lässt es sich nur vermuten (!) und selbst dann hat man keine genaue Angabe.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich gewartet.... der erste mit seinem dämlichen Fanboy gefaasel! Mir ist übrigens auch egal was in deinem PC steckt!



Bisher hast du in dem Fred nicht durch sachliche Beträge geglänzt. 

Was die Sockelproblematik angeht: Auf einer Seite ist schön das AMD so lange die ganzen Sockel unterstützt, auf der anderen Seite schafft man dadurch aber auch das Problem das eben doch nicht alle neuen CPUs auf den alten Boards laufen, obwohl das gehen soll. Hier scheitert es dann doch ab und zu, was den Endkunden doch etwas verunsichert.

Von der Seite gesehen ist Intels Strategie nicht ganz falsch für jede neue CPU Generation einen neuen Sockel zu bringen. Damit umgeht man das Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Es geht auch darum, dass es nicht von Vorteil ist, wenn du eine aktuelle CPU auf eine Board mit uraltem Chipsatz schraubst, nur weils halt passt, wie es ja bei AM2+ war, da gabs Chipsätze, die gibts eigentlich nicht, die liefen nicht mal mit dem Phenon 1 gut und dann kommen das welche und setzen den X6 drauf, kann nur nach hinten losgehen.

AMD hätte den AM3 sparen und alle neuen CPUs als AM2+ auf dem Markt bringen und mit Bulldozer AM3 einführen sollen.


----------



## Hademe (19. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bisher hast du in dem Fred nicht durch sachliche Beträge geglänzt.


Aha.... ich laß dich einfach mal reden, ne!


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

AMD sollte vielleicht einen Schnitt machen und für den Bulldozer nur AM3+ Boards vorsehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Machen sie doch auch, Bulldozer ist AM3+ only.
Da aber auch AM3 CPUs drauf laufen, sind sie technisch wohl sehr ähnlich, zumindest wird AM3+ kaum mehr Pins haben als AM3.


----------



## doodlez (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du willst?
> 
> 2005-2011
> 
> ...


 

ganz davon mal abgesehn gibt es auch AM2+ Board die zb nen AM3 Prozessor unterstützen aber dafür nicht volle Leistung entfalten können zb wie bei Gigabyte da stößte meist an die Grenzen


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Machen sie doch auch, Bulldozer ist AM3+ only.



Da bin ich zu 99,9% sicher, aber letztendlich glaube ich das erst wenn die CPUs verfügbar sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn man den letzten AMD Folien glauben darf, dann ist das so.
Auch wenn die neuen Chipsätze dann nur ein Aufguss der alten sind.


----------



## therealbastard (19. Februar 2011)

...so Leutz !!!
...gebt doch bitte einmal wieder etwas Ruhe...
...in dem Thread geht es um eine angeblich "geleakte" Information hinsichtlich der Leistungen eines neuen AMD Prozessors aus der Familie der "Bulldozer"...richtig ?
...Ja.

Kann man dieser Quelle und den dort aufgestellten Behauptungen Glauben schenken...?
...Nein. Weil verschiedene Gründe dagegen sprechen.

Wer hat den derzeit die schnellsten "käuflich zu erwerbenden" CPU´s ?

...Intel, wobei AMD mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis punkten kann und die "Thuban" Sechskerner in proffesionellen Anwendungen punkten können.

Wird nach der CeBit alles Anders ?

...ich glaube. Nein. Die SandyBridge Architektur erlaubt es Intel, auch ohne neuen Sockel, neue leistungsstarke Sechskernprozessoren für den Sockel 1155 anzubieten. AMD wird auch hier noch gehörig zu knabbern haben...trotz Bulldozer. Denn gesehen hat noch keiner bisher, die CPU, das passende MB...usw.

Wir spekulieren hier über Dinge, von denen wir nur die Daten auf dem Papier kennen und selbst die, müssen nicht einmal der tatsächlichen Realität entsprechen.
Abwaaaaaarten.

Und Nein, ich bin kein IntelFanBoy. Ich wäre vielleicht sogar der Erste, der sich ein neues MB&CPU holen würde, wenn...
...AMD draufsteht.
...Ich für Beides zusammen 500€ auf den Tisch legen brauch.
...ich mind. die rechnerische und PRAKTISCHE Mehreistung bekomme, wie ich für meine kürzlich für besagte 500€ erworbene, Konfiguration erhalten habe.
...Ich den 1100er 6er Thuban schon in den Händen hielt...dann aber doch den in mir wichtigen Bereichen (Spiele und Musikprod.) dann doch fast doppelt so schnellen Intel genomen habe.

...es ist nun einmal leider Fakt...das AMD mächtig aufholen müßte, wenn Sie denn die Krone wieder haben wollen.
Nur mir persönlich ist es sowas von Wurst, ob sie das denn nun schaffen, oder eben nicht. Wichtig ist, was ich für meine Kohle bekommen kann.


----------



## Entelodon (19. Februar 2011)

abwarten und tee trinken... ist doch immer dasselbe...


----------



## mastermc51 (19. Februar 2011)

MaC87 schrieb:


> Also egal wie es letztendlich ausgeht. Wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind (fanboys ausgenommen) orientieren wir uns doch am Preis.
> Bin ich bereit für eine CPU 200-300€ aus zu geben, gucke ich in dem Preissegment nach der besten Preis/Leistung. Spiele ich mehr oder Arbeite ich mehr? Welche Architektur hat wo ihre Stärken? Und was brauche ich?
> Das sind die Fragen die zumindest ich mir stelle. Und der Preis der ganzen Plattform ist mir auch sehr wichtig.
> 
> ...




Danke!
DAS war mal der ERSTE sinnvolle Post hier, der es auf den Punkt bringt!
WAS interessiert mich das z.B. AMD mit 8 Kernen so schnell ist als Intel mit 6 Kernen, WENN die preislich ähnlich sind.

Ich bin weder AMD noch Intel Fan, gleiches gilt für AMD vs. nVidia.

Ich habe meinen AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE damals gleich gekauft als er rauskam und ist heute noch drin.
Ich suche nicht die CPU nach dem besten synthetischen Benchmark aus, sondern nach REALEN Sachen.
Wenn ich sehe das ein AMD eben bei spielen (damals) schneller, oder genau so schnell war wie eine doppelt so teuerer Intel, dann nehm ich doch den AMD !

Wenn jemand viel Videocodecs umrechnet (Blu-Ray z.B.), dann soll er sein Geld in Intel investieren.

Gleiches gilt bei Grafikkarten.
Hier sehe ich das die AMDs meist beim P**** Mark schneller sind, die nVidia bei den realen Spielen (meistens).
Daher habe ich nVidia derzeit im Rechner.

Es kommt halt drauf an wie MaC87 schon geschrieben hat.
WAS will ich genau mit dem Teil anstellen.....

Wenn ein AMD mit 8 Kernen so schnell ist wie Intel mit 6 Kernen, aber 100 EUR weniger kostet, dann kann man das schön in eine potentere Grafikkarte investeren etc. (oder SSD z.B.)


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. Februar 2011)

Es ist fakt, dass man in letzter Zeit bei AMD mit einem Sockel länger überleben hat können.
Das aber auch nur, weil die technischen Neuerungen was Stromversorgung und Architektur betrifft sich in Grenzen gehalten hatten.
Mit Bulldozer kann sich das natürlich wieder ändern.
Ich denke, dass es AM3+ nicht lange geben wird und spätestens 2012 wenn dann Bulldozer mit einem Grafichip verschmelzt wird für diese CPU FM1 genutzt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es AM3+ nicht lange geben wird und spätestens 2012 wenn dann Bulldozer mit einem Grafichip verschmelzt wird für diese CPU FM1 genutzt wird.



Wenn DDR4 kommt, gibts bei AMD einen neuen Sockel, war schon immer so, wird nicht anders sein.


----------



## das_vierte_fragezeichen (19. Februar 2011)

Ne verschmelzung von CPU und GPU hätte schon was. Das ganze wird zwar anfangs noch teuer sein und langfristig weniger Individualität bedeuten, Aber das Potential dieser Fusion sieht man ja - wenn auch nur zum Teil - in der PS3.


----------



## mmayr (19. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne die begeisterung zu trüben, aber man vergleicht auch grade eine amd high end plattform gegen intels mittelklasse.
> intels sandy brdge ist nur die mittelklasse udn der low end bereich des intel portifolios.
> 
> auch der phenom 2 hatte gegen die intel mittelklasse c2Q eine überhand und gegen die core i5 eine reale chance, was ihn aber nicht zum überflieger machte.
> ...



Oh Mann! Derzeit ist SB Intels Oberklasse. Nicht umsonst stellt sie fast alles in den Schatten. Was im Q4/11 rauskommt wird doch hoffentlich schneller sein. Oder bleibt die Entwicklung stehen??

Oder glaubst du, dass deine zitierte High-End Klasse im Qx/12 noch High-End sein wird??


----------



## thescythe (19. Februar 2011)

mastermc51 schrieb:


> Danke!
> DAS war mal der ERSTE sinnvolle Post hier, der es auf den Punkt bringt!
> WAS interessiert mich das z.B. AMD mit 8 Kernen so schnell ist als Intel mit 6 Kernen, WENN die preislich ähnlich sind.
> 
> ...


Also alles beim alten, AMD muss weiterhin ihre CPUs verramschen um am Markt zu bestehen.

Schön das Du es noch extra betonst das Du kein Fanboy bist, steht leider im Widerspruch mit Deinen abgegebenen Kommentar .

Noch was, der Thread glänzt übrigens nicht mit einigen Sinnvollen Posts, sondern mit vielen Halb,-Unwahrheiten das sich die Balken biegen - 
Sachliche Diskussionen zw. AMD und Intel gibt es kaum 

Erst wenn erste Offizielle/Professionelle Benchmarks zum Bulldozer raus kommen, kann man über die Leistungsfähigkeit sabbeln, imo sind es Phrasen die hier zum Besten gegeben wird ! 

Von mir kommt vorweg schon mal 3€ ins Phrasenschwein


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

Ähm was ist bitte schön Fanboy gelaber daran zu sagen, das es mir egal ist, ob es jetzt X oder Y Kerne sind, ich kauf mir das was billiger ist bei gleicher Leistung  

Also das ist eigentlich sowas von WEIT weg von Fanboy wie es überhaupt nur geht....

Was die Leidige Sockeldiskussion angeht, so stimmt auf der einen Seite, das AMD mit dem Sockel 939/940 EXTEM scheise gebaut hat, was ihnen noch heute viele Leute zu recht ankreiden. Auf der anderen Seite macht Intel atm aber auch so manchen Bullshit mit seinen Sockeln. Der Sockel 1155 wäre sicherlich nicht nötig gewesen und hätte auch mit dem alten ohne Probleme realisiert werden können. Mit dem Transformer sieht man ja, das ja der neue Chipsatz auch mit den alten CPUs funktioniert. Wenn man hätte wollen, wäre es gegangen. Das kreide ich Intel jetzt genau so an wie AMD ihre Sockel Politik.

Atm hab ich was Sockel angeht etwas mehr Sympathien mit AMD, da Sie, wenn sicherlich auch etwas gezwungener Maßen, da etwas Leistungsschwächer, gezwungen waren die Kunden nicht zu vergraulen mit neuen Sockeln, sondern sich voll und ganz darauf ein zu lassen dem Kunden jedweden Service zu bieten.
Intel auf der anderen Seite konnte es sich einfach leisten Sockel raus zu hauen wie Ihnen grad lustig war. Die Sockel 775 wo auch nicht alles auf allen Boards läuft war auch kein Glanzstück. 
Bei einigen Dingen muss man natürlich sagen, das Intel zu recht einen neuen Sockel gebracht hat. Z.B. Das Trippel-Channel-Interface hat natürlich einen neuen Sockel gebraucht. Das geht schlicht nicht anders. Intel muss sich aber auch die Frage nach der Zielgruppe gefallen lassen für diesen, und ob ein Dualchannel ohne neuen Sockel nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.
Kurz zusammengefasst. Beide bauen Scheise, wenn Sie es sich leisten können. Es ist also für uns Kunden immer zu hoffen, das AMD und Intel auf Augenhöhe sind, damit es sich eben keiner der beiden leisten kann solche Spielchen zu spielen.

So nun noch was zu AMD und Intel allgemein. 

Intel hat vor dem Athlon ziemlich die Zügel schleifen lassen und den Consumer Markt vernachlässigt. Wenn es AMD mit dem Athlon nicht gegeben hätte, würden wir heute wahrscheinlich noch immer auf 32Bit CPUs sitzen.

JEDER, egal ob Intel oder AMD Fanboy sollte daher dankbar sein, das es neben Intel noch einen zweiten gibt, aber auch Intel weiter existiert, um die Entwicklung nach vorne zu peitschen!

So nun noch was eher zu Intel. Intel wird zwar durch AMD immer wieder unter Druck gesetzt, was uns Kunden auf jeden Fall zu gute kommt, für die Hardware Hersteller und am Ende auch für uns Kunden hat Intel noch immer eine zu große Marktmacht. Das sollten sich die Intel-Fanboys mal klar machen. Dadurch, das von einem Chip auf den anderen hin alles bei Intels Protokollen ändern kann wird es den Hardware-Herstellern extrem schwer gemacht QPI etc zu nutzen. AMD mit seinem HT ist dort VIEL offener, da sie die Zertifizierung ja einer unabhängigen Organisation übergeben hat, wo auch die anderen Hardwarehersteller ein Mitspracherecht haben und daher für die Zukunft verlässlich planen können mit ihren Produkten, was bei Intel nicht der Fall ist. 

Durch Intels Politik RICHTIG Geld dafür zu verlangen überhaupt mal ihre Papiere zu QPI einsehen zu dürfen und die häufigen mehr oder weniger grundlosen Änderungen verhindert Dinge wie z.B. GPUs einfach direkt per QPI/HT an die CPU an zu schliesen, ähnlich wie bei einem Multisockel System. Hier wäre wirklich großes Potential vorhanden. Auch könnte man spezielle Karten wie die Ageia Physikkarten wieder stärken. Ebenso wäre es sicher auch denkbar FPGA´s in den Consumer Bereich zu bringen, auf denen man dann Spezielle Hardwareprogramme laufen lässt für Games.

Aus unseren PC´s liese sich wirklich viel mehr raus holen, wenn Intel nicht in manchen Dingen so eine Alleinfahrt hinlegen würde.

So viel von mir dazu...

@XE85: AMD vor zu werfen, das Sie mit DDR4 einen neuen Sockel bringen werden ist lächerlich. Also wer das ankreidet und von Sockelchaos etc spricht, hat bei mir kein Verständnis. Wenn sich an den physikalischen Randbedingungen etwas ändert, dann kann man einem Hersteller ohne Probleme einen neuen Sockel zugestehen. Genau wie beim Übergang von Dual- auf Quad-Channel.

AMD aber teilweise nach zu sagen, Sie hätten nichts neues gebracht, Intel aber schon, daher wären bei Intel neue Sockel nötig ist etwas kurzsichtig. AMD hat halt einige Schritte die Sinnvoll waren gleich auf einmal gemacht, und Intel nicht, wodurch teils neue Sockel zwingend nötig würden, wie beim integrieren des RAM- oder PCI-E-Controllers. Das Intel dies nicht auch gleich mehrere Sachen zu gleich umgesetzt hat ist kein Fehler von AMD. Aber auch hier muss man sehen, das Intel auch von AMD wieder profitiert hat, denn ohne wäre der Controller sicherlich noch länger extern geblieben bei Intel.

SO und nun noch als letzte Worte eine Sache. Ich hab bei Intel oft den Eindruck, und von Leuten, welche engen Kontakt mit Intel haben auch teils bestätigt wird, macht Intel extrem viel in der Forschung, aber teilweise nicht 100% zu ende gedacht, weil man so viel macht und auf der anderen Seite das was man macht ausreicht, und nicht auf den letzten Tropfen die Leistung aus dem System raus gepresst werden muss.

Bei AMD ist öfters das was kommt bis zum letzten Optimiert, auch hat AMD doch immer wieder wirklich gute Ideen, und Ideen sind VIEL wertvoller als jede Fertigungstechnik etc. Denn Ideen können dafür sorgen die Leistung um ein Vielfaches zu steigern. Neue Fertigungsverfahren etc bringen vielleicht mal 20-50% das wars dann aber auch.

Diese Ideen sind aber auch eigentlich der einzigste Weg für AMD um mit Intel schritt zu halten, da wie schon hier öfters gesagt wurde Intel finanziell einfach in einer total anderen Liga spielt. Von dieser Seite hat AMD einfach keine Chance. Eine gute Idee kostet aber nicht viel, bzw. nichts und kann im Optimalfall von einer einzigen Person ausgehen. Darauf muss AMD hin arbeiten und auch etwas hoffen. Für uns ist dies aber gar nicht schlecht, weil damit auch bei Intel die Entwicklung wieder in neue Wege geführt wird, wo dann auf der anderen Seite dann mit schlichter Man-power drauf eingeknüppelt wird, bis man alles durchdrungen hat.

Also von daher hofft doch das beide richtig starke CPUs bringen und sich beide somit keine Spielchen erlauben können. Ob da jetzt AMD oder Intel oder Hans-Müller drauf steht ist doch eigentlich Scheis egal...

PS:


widder0815 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du willst?
> 2. wenn  wer cpu wechselt , dann machen 90€ mehr die ente auch nicht  fett zb. --> i5 2500k + Board 290€ -->Jeaaa ---> AMD 1100t 199€  --> Lol


Ähm... du bist kein Kaufmann oder?

Das sind rund 30% Preisdifferenz  Also das ist schon relevant...


----------



## Eckism (19. Februar 2011)

Was den "Sockel-939/940-Mist"
Nur AMD selbst weiß, warum sie das gemacht haben, jedenfalls werden sie einen guten Grund gehabt haben, vielleicht haben sie einen Pin mehr aus Stabilitätsgründen gebraucht, oder sowas in der Art!
Klar hab ich auch nen Sockel 939 gehabt und nutze es immernoch, läuft zusammen mit nem Opi175, und das echt Top.

Ich hab's persönlich schon immer so gehalten, neue CPU neues Board. Man muß sich doch net jeden Monat ne neue CPU kaufen, nur weil's 0,01 sekunden schneller geht!?


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Der Sockel 1155 wäre sicherlich nicht nötig gewesen und hätte auch mit dem alten ohne Probleme realisiert werden können.



woher willst du das wissen? Kennst du die technischen feinheiten des Sockel 1155? Ich gehe mal davon aus das du sie nicht kennst. Folglich bleibt nur die Aussage von intel das die kompatiblität aufgrund der gravierenden änderungen bei der GPU (direkte integration, HDMI Ausgang, geänderte VRM spetifikation, ...) nicht möglich war.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mit dem Transformer sieht man ja, das ja der neue Chipsatz auch mit den alten CPUs funktioniert.



Das liegt aber daran das man die Anbindung zur CPU nicht verändert hat, es würde auch P55 mit SB funktionieren - Der neue Sockel kam aufgrund des geänderten Sockel Pinnings und der geänderten VRM für die iGPU zu stande. Mit dem Chipsatz hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Skysnake schrieb:


> @XE85: AMD vor zu werfen, das Sie mit DDR4 einen neuen Sockel bringen werden ist lächerlich.



War klar das du wieder davon ausgehst das ich mir das aus den Fingern gesaugt habe, das mit dem neuen Sockel für DDR4 habe ich ausm Luxx von einem AMD Anhänger. Zudem habe ich ja eindeutig (sogar 3mal) *soll* geschrieben und nicht wird.



Skysnake schrieb:


> AMD hat halt einige Schritte die Sinnvoll waren gleich auf einmal gemacht, und Intel nicht, wodurch teils neue Sockel zwingend nötig würden, wie beim integrieren des RAM- oder PCI-E-Controllers.



integration RAM, PCIe Controller + abschaffung FSB ging bei intel in einem Schritt. Nur im Server Bereich wird es in 2 Schritten erfolgen. Zuerst bekanntlich FSB weg und IMC und bei Romley auch PCIe on Die.

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm... du bist kein Kaufmann oder?
> 
> Das sind rund 30% Preisdifferenz  Also das ist schon relevant...



ach so , weil das alles so ist (sandy und den amd x6ern) macht apple und andere (die meißten) sandy Lappys ... weil die sind ja keine Kaufmänner (haben keine ahnung von preis leistung)


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach wenn man keine Ahnung hat


Hm, dann solltest du vielleicht selber mal ruhig sein 



Rollora schrieb:


> @1. Auch AMD bringt ständig neue Sockel, wenn sie den schnellsten Prozessor liefern. Siehe meine Sig. Das wird durch AMD nicht besser



Es geht doch bei der Sache nicht darum wie viel Sockel ein Hersteller herausbringt, sondern um die Aufrüstbarkeit.
Und die ist bei AMD einfach besser gegeben.
Da beist auch keine Maus nen Faden ab.... das ist einfach so egal wie unsachliches geplapper du verbreitest.
Den es gibt bestimmt viele Leute die sich damals wie ich ein gutes AM2+ bord geholt hatten und jetzt Problemlos ein update mit einer AM3 CPU vollziehen konnten und somit beim aufrüsten einiges an Geld sparen konnten.
Bei intel war as halt nicht möglich...
Ich versteh nicht, wie man da so kleinkariert sein kann und einfach alle verschiedene Sockel eines Herstellers aufzählt um hauptsache irgendwas gesagt zu haben, obwohl es an der Thematik meilenweit vorbei geht.



XE85 schrieb:


> War klar das du wieder davon ausgehst das ich mir das aus den Fingern gesaugt habe, das mit dem neuen Sockel für DDR4 habe ich ausm Luxx von einem AMD Anhänger. Zudem habe ich ja eindeutig (sogar 3mal) *soll* geschrieben und nicht wird.



Und jetzt?
Als ob Intel nicht auch einen neuen Sockel herausbringt, wenn sie DDR 4 unterstützen
Interessant ist doch eher, ob man auf dem Sockel auch ältere CPUs weiterverwenden könnte.
Und da es dazu noch überhaupt keine Infos gibt, kann man solche Beiträge doch auch getrost bleibenlassen.
Man sieht ja in was das wieder endet 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## thescythe (19. Februar 2011)

@Bärenmarke: Was hältst Du eigentlich von Objektivität ?? Wie wäre es mal zu Deinen positiven Vorzügen einer AM2+ Plattform auch die negativen Merkmale zu benennen ??

Vergessen oder keine Lust die Aufzuzählen ??

Übrigens, den Sockel 1366 dürft ihr aus dem Sockelchaos streichen, dass ist ein High-End-Sockel, hat nichts mit den Mainstream-Sockeln von AMD und den Intel-Pendant zu tun


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Als ob Intel nicht auch einen neuen Sockel herausbringt, wenn sie DDR 4 unterstützen



hab ich irgendwo was anderes behauptet?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und da es dazu noch überhaupt keine Infos gibt, kann man solche Beiträge doch auch getrost bleibenlassen.
> Man sieht ja in was das wieder endet



Ich habe die Sockeldiskussion nicht begonnen. Im übrigen gilt das mit "keinen Infos" auch für zukünftige intel Sockel.

mfg


----------



## darkycold (19. Februar 2011)

Immer diese Sch**** mit den Sockeln.
Man Man Man.
Gibts denn nichts anderes, worüber man reden kann. Hier gehts doch eindeutig um BD und nicht um nen Sockel von vor 5 oder 6 Jahren.
Warum muss man sich an so etwas immer nur so hochziehen.


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke: Was hältst Du eigentlich von Objektivität ?? Wie wäre es mal zu Deinen positiven Vorzügen einer AM2+ Plattform auch die negativen Merkmale zu benennen ??
> 
> Vergessen oder keine Lust die Aufzuzählen ??
> 
> Übrigens, den Sockel 1366 dürft ihr aus dem Sockelchaos streichen, dass ist ein High-End-Sockel, hat nichts mit den Mainstream-Sockeln von AMD und den Intel-Pendant zu tun



was sollen denn das für negative Merkmale des AM2+ Sockels in Bezug auf den AM3 Sockel sein?
Ich habe keine feststellen können!?!

Fass dir mal an die Nase und überleg mal ganz scharf...
Bei AMD kann man alle CPU´s von ganz unten bis ganz oben auf einen Sockel schrauben. (ob nun die 1366´er CPU´s mehr leistung bringen, spielt ja keine Rolle)

@ Topic

Ich hab schon mal geschrieben, das ich fürchte, dass Bulldozer nicht das wird was viele hoffen, eher wieder nur Preis-Leistungs kracher, vllt. nicht mal das...
Diese Benchmarks überzeugen mich kein bischen mehr!

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Übrigens, den Sockel 1366 dürft ihr aus dem Sockelchaos streichen, dass ist ein High-End-Sockel, hat nichts mit den Mainstream-Sockeln von AMD und den Intel-Pendant zu tun



Wieso High End Sockel?
Was soll denn der Bullshit? 
Intel hat halt zwei Sockel rausgebracht um ihre Desktopprozessoren zu vermarkten. Das hätte man auch mit einem Sockel machen können.
AMD hat das bisher noch nicht gemacht, auch wenn wieder einige 939/940 sagen, aber dann kann ich noch den Sockel 1567 reinwerfen, schwupp sinds drei.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Februar 2011)

Denn vorherigen Leak im ersten Bulldozerthread halte ich für realistischer mit den 35 % schneller als der I7-2600K.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> War klar das du wieder davon ausgehst das ich mir das aus den Fingern gesaugt habe, das mit dem neuen Sockel für DDR4 habe ich ausm Luxx von einem AMD Anhänger. Zudem habe ich ja eindeutig (sogar 3mal) *soll* geschrieben und nicht wird.



Da haste mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte, das es absolut wahrscheinlich und normal ist, das mit neuem RAM wohl auch ein neuer Sockel fällig wird. Die Spezifikationen für den RAM und den RAM-Controller sowie die eigentliche Anbindung auf dem MB werden sich sehr wahrscheinlich so dramatisch ändern, das es erhaupt nicht anders geht. Dazu werden aber sowohl AMD als auch Intel gezwungen sein.

Daher AMD vor zu werfen das mit DDR4 ja ein neuer Sockel kommen wird/soll ist halt irgendwie gegenstandslos, weils halt sehr sehr sicher nicht anders zu realisieren sein wird. Solche grundlegenden Änderungen rechtfertigen einen Sockelwechsel.

Genau wie PCI-E3.0 einen rechtfertigt in meinen Augen. Da ändert sich auch verdammt viel, wobei es da eventuell sogar noch mit dem gleichen Sockel und nur anderen Mainboards gehen könnte. Betonung liegt auf könnte, da der PCI-E Controller recht umfassend umdesignt werden muss von 2.0 auf 3.0


----------



## Rollora (19. Februar 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hm, dann solltest du vielleicht selber mal ruhig sein
> 
> Es geht doch bei der Sache nicht darum wie viel Sockel ein Hersteller herausbringt, sondern um die Aufrüstbarkeit.
> Und die ist bei AMD einfach besser gegeben.
> ...


wo isn die besser gegeben, wenn man in 4 Jahren 4 VÖLLIG mechanisch inkompatible Sockel bringt bei AMD?
Und der 1366er hält seit 3 Jahren, der 775er hielt 5 Jahre, der 1155er hält auch mindestens 2.5 Jahre nur der 1156er hielt 1.5 Jahre, aber die Prozessoren die es bei RELEASE schon gab, waren schneller als man bei AM2,2+ und 3 nichtmal mit Aufrüsten nachholen konnte, also hat man insgesamt trotzdem weniger Geld ausgegeben als wenn man bei AMD 3x nachrüstet und trotzdem nicht schneller ist.

Und zu den Bulldozer Benchmarks mal eine realistische Einschätzung zu den (immer noch ) Gerüchten:
News des 18. Februar 2011 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Jan565 (19. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> wo isn die besser gegeben, wenn man in 4 Jahren 4 VÖLLIG mechanisch inkompatible Sockel bringt bei AMD?
> Und der 1366er hält seit 3 Jahren, der 775er hielt 5 Jahre, der 1155er hält auch mindestens 2.5 Jahre nur der 1156er hielt 1.5 Jahre, aber die Prozessoren die es bei RELEASE schon gab, waren schneller als man bei AM2,2+ und 3 nichtmal mit Aufrüsten nachholen konnte, also hat man insgesamt trotzdem weniger Geld ausgegeben als wenn man bei AMD 3x nachrüstet und trotzdem nicht schneller ist.
> 
> Und zu den Bulldozer Benchmarks mal eine realistische Einschätzung zu den (immer noch ) Gerüchten:
> News des 18. Februar 2011 | 3DCenter.org



Der AM2, AM2+ und AM3 sind Meschanisch 100% gleich. Der AM3+ wird auch nicht so viel anders sein. Ist immer noch Abwärtkompatibel zu den anderen. Versuche mal bitte auf einem 915i 775 Mainboard ein Q9650 zum laufen zu bekommen, ist nicht möglich! Ein altes AM2 allerdings kann mit dem richtigen Bios ein Thuban nutzen. Intel haut dieses jahr noch 3 Sockel raus, was bringt das? nichts! AMD nur einen. 

Intel bringt mal eben eine neue Generation raus und immer einen neuesn Sockel der in keinster weise zu den anderen Kompatibel ist. Außerdem kommen mehr sinnvolle Dinge von AMD als von Intel. Den intigrierten Speicher Kontroller, PCI-E Lanes an die CPU direkt, X64, Quad-Channel etc kommt alles von AMD und hat Intel kopiert. Um mal das zu erwähnen.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

AMD bringt dieses Jahr auch 2 Sockel, für die BD der AM3+ und dann noch einer für die Bobcats, welche ja eine iGPU haben und damit zwingend ein neuer Sockel nötig wird.


----------



## fuddles (19. Februar 2011)

Jo also echt die Diskussion muss echt nicht mehr sein. Beide Firmen haben oft die Sockel gewechselt und immer mehrere gleichzeitig im Portofolio.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2011)

Was habt ihr jetzt alle mit den Sockeln?
Also ich persoenlich habe noch nie nur ein Board oder nur eine CPU gekauft.
Wenn ich was gebraucht habe, gabs immer ein Komplettupdate.
Auch kaufe ich nicht bei jeder Neuerscheinung einer neuen CPU oder Boards etwas, sondern wenn mir das aktuelle System zu wenig Leistung bietet.

Von daher ist mir persoenlich ziehmlich schnurz ob es jetzt nun 2 oder 7 Sockel von AMD oder Intel gibt.
Ich weis nicht wieviele von euch wirklich oft CPU/Board wechseln, damit solche Details relevant werden.
Wenn ich ein neues Sytem kaufe, schaue ich zuallersert auf mein Budget, danach entscheide ich anhand von Benchmarks, Tests und Usermeinungen welches denn fuer meine Zwecke (nein ich rendere nicht 24/7 wie anscheinend doch so viele, damit z.b. ein 6Kerner sinvoll waere) am geeignetesten waere.
Mir kommt es auch immer wieder in Beratungsthreads vor, als wuerden sich die, die Beratung wollen, selbst beluegen bei den Angaben was denn mit dem System gemacht werden soll.

Also, kann mir bitte einer wirklich nachhaltig und plausibel erklaeren, warum die letzten Seiten nur ueber ein angebliches Sockelchaos gelabert wurde?
Oder ist das nur eins von den vielen unsinnigen "darum ist AMD oder Intel besser als der andere" Argument?

@ Topic

Danke Rollora fuer den Link.
Sieht interessant aus.
Hoffentlich entwickelt sich das in eine aehnliche Richtung.
Letztendlich muss dann ueber den Preis geregelt werden, und es gibt keine grossen Argumente CPU's ungleich teurer zu verkaufen.

mfG
V.


----------



## Cey (19. Februar 2011)

Das ist eben das kundenunfreundliche von Intel. AMD versucht wenigstens die Sockel so gut wie möglich miteinander kompatibel zu halten, sodass es jedem seine Wahl ist, sich für eine bessere SB-Anbindung oder so gleich ein neues MB zu kaufen oder das Geld für ein solches Upgrade zu sparen, weil man z.B. einfach nur ne schnellere CPU haben möchte.

Intel hätte die neuen SB CPUs problemlos kompatibel zu P55 machen können, wenn AMD sowas ähnliches auch hinbekommt. Hatten sie halt keinen Bock zu, damit sie wieder fleißig fehlerhafte Chipsätze verkaufen können. Integrierte Grafik gabs übrigens auch schon mit H55. Defakto hat sich doch nur das DMI-Interface verändert, das abwärtskompatibel zu gestalten wäre bestimmt kein Problem gewesen, die VRM-Richtlinien etc. ebenfalls nicht.

Und da man für n anständiges P67 Board 120 Euro zahlt und gebrauchte alte Boards recht schlecht doch weggehen, ist das schon ein ordentlicher Kostenfaktor.

Was ich auch noch so ne Veräppelei finde ist die künstliche Beschneidung der CPUs durch den Chipsatz. Dass man nur mit P67 freie Multiplikatoren und 8x/8x PCIe freischalten kann, find ich auch irgendwie nicht okay, da ja beides von der CPU kontrolliert wird. Und dafür bekommt man dann bei P67 wiederum keine integrierte Grafik.
Bei AMD bieten die teureren Chipsätze mehr optionen, aber die entscheidung, ob man entweder integrierte Grafik oder Übertakten etc will, muss man da nicht treffen... aber das nur so als kleinigkeit. Bei Intel hat man halt doch das gefühl, mit Absicht Steine in den Weg gelegt zu bekommen. Aber so ists halt, wenn man Markführer ist leider, deshalb kann AMD da hoffentlich bald mal wieder Druck ausüben.

Was ich allerdings n ernsten Nachteil von AMD finde, ist, dass sie sich nicht mit Nvidia auf SLI-einigen können. Denn eigentlich haben damit beide nur Nachteile: SLI-Fans kaufen kein AMD und AMD-besitzer kaufen kein SLI. Freuen kann sich da eigentlich nur Intel. ;P


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings n ernsten Nachteil von AMD finde, ist, dass sie sich nicht mit Nvidia auf SLI-einigen können. Denn eigentlich haben damit beide nur Nachteile: SLI-Fans kaufen kein AMD und AMD-besitzer kaufen kein SLI. Freuen kann sich da eigentlich nur Intel. ;P



Einerseits ist AMD ja daran interessiert, dass sie ihre eigene Multi GPU Schnittstelle verkaufen, dann besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass Intel nicht will, dass Nvidia Lizenzen an AMD vergibt, wer weiß das schon.
Ist vielleicht vertraglich festgelegt, dass Intel Nvidias SLI exklusiv vermarkten darf.

Aber SLI und CF sind eh für den normalen Gamer völlig uninteressant.


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja genau ihr habt da voll recht , der Böse Intel will die menschen bestrafen mit immer neue Sockel (das motto heißt bei Intel ---> knüppel aus dem sack ehm ich meine zwischen die Beine)

Und weil Intel noch dazu viel zu faul ist , die sockel Kompatibel zu machen ... wischen sie seit 6 jahren mit AMDs den boden auf 
... weil ja AMD exra für seine anhänger die Kompatibilität in den vordergrund stellt ,leistung braucht man ja nicht ... wozu auch , sie bieten einfach die CPUs billig an.

Huuuch ???!!!
 jetzt hat ja AMD mal bisl mehr als sonst an der Leistungsschraube gedreht , und der Neue CPU passt nicht auf ältere boards ... Na Fass mich am A**** hoffendlich wird AMD dieses verziehen


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja genau ihr habt da voll recht , der Böse Intel will die menschen bestrafen mit immer neue Sockel (das motto heißt bei Intel ---> knüppel aus dem sack ehm ich meine zwischen die Beine)
> 
> Und weil Intel noch dazu viel zu faul ist , die sockel Kompatibel zu machen ... wischen sie seit 6 jahren mit AMDs den boden auf
> ... weil ja AMD exra für seine anhänger die Kompatibilität in den vordergrund stellt ,leistung braucht man ja nicht ... wozu auch , sie bieten einfach die CPUs billig an.



Also ich weiß auch nicht in was für einer Welt du lebst...

In der Welt in der Ich lebe reicht ein Phenom 2 für alle Anwendungen, und alle sowieso meist grafikkarten limitierte Spiele vollends aus.

Und für 3fps mehr im Schwanzmark oder in COD wo es eh keinen Interessiert, geb ich nicht 100€ mehr aus


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch nicht in was für einer Welt du lebst...
> 
> In der Welt in der Ich lebe reicht ein Phenom 2 für alle Anwendungen, und alle sowieso meist grafikkarten limitierte Spiele vollends aus.
> 
> Und für 3fps mehr im Schwanzmark oder in COD wo es eh keinen Interessiert, geb ich nicht 100€ mehr aus




 ---> 2500k 186€ | x6 1090t 169€


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ---> 2500k 186€ | x6 1090t 169€



Irgendwie kommst du auf keinen nennenswerten Punkt, aber was daran lustig ist, weiß ich nicht. AMD reagiert nur "normal". Oder würdest du deine CPUs teurer anbieten, wenn ein anderes Modell fast genauso viel kostet und mehr leistet?


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ---> 2500k 186€ | x6 1090t 169€



ähm wie du meiner Signatur entnhemen kannst, besitze ich ein pII x4 und keinen x6

als ich mir jenen gekauft habe, gabs noch keinen 2500k...
da gings so ab 250€ los mit den Intels, die nicht so schnell waren wie ein 250k (Link)
Desweiteren sind die Mainboards ja auch ein gutes Stück teurer, von daher sind meine 100€ gelinde gesagt noch untertrieben.

Aber dir könnte Intel wahrscheinlich auch einen Pentium4 andrehen, wenn die da Core I 13 2134289457289573456k draufschreiben...


----------



## widder0815 (19. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommst du auf keinen nennenswerten Punkt, aber was daran lustig ist, weiß ich nicht. AMD reagiert nur "normal". Oder würdest du deine CPUs teurer anbieten, wenn ein anderes Modell fast genauso viel kostet und mehr leistet?



nicht falsch verstehn ... weiter oben wurde gesagt das intel zu Faul oder zu dumm ist die Sockel kompatibel zu halten ... und das sie mit absicht den Usern steine zwischen den beinen schmeissen .
darauf postete ich meine andwort , und der nächste kam dann mit 100€ mehr Bezahlen .


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> nicht falsch verstehn ... weiter oben wurde gesagt das intel zu Faul oder zu dumm ist die Sockel kompatibel zu halten ... und das sie mit absicht den Usern steine zwischen den beinen schmeissen .
> darauf postete ich meine andwort , und der nächste kam dann mit 100€ mehr Bezahlen .





> ... Und weil Intel noch dazu viel zu faul ist , die sockel Kompatibel zu  machen ... *wischen sie seit 6 jahren mit AMDs den boden auf
> ... weil ja AMD exra für seine anhänger die Kompatibilität in den  vordergrund stellt ,leistung braucht man ja nicht ... wozu auch , sie  bieten einfach die CPUs billig a*n. ...




wenn ich nicht wüsste das du es anderst meinst, würde ich dir in allen Punkten Recht geben.
Du hast schon richtig erkannt: "Die Leistung braucht man ja nicht" und so...


----------



## Jan565 (19. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Und weil Intel noch dazu viel zu faul ist , die sockel Kompatibel zu machen ... wischen sie seit 6 jahren mit AMDs den boden auf
> ... weil ja AMD exra für seine anhänger die Kompatibilität in den vordergrund stellt ,leistung braucht man ja nicht ... wozu auch , sie bieten einfach die CPUs billig an.



AMD keine Leistung? Kann nur sagen mein 955BE @ 4GHz weiß auch wie Leistung eines 2500k aussieht. Und außerdem sind es 4 Jahre und keine 6! Davor hatte AMD mit seinen X2 die Pentium D immer im griff mit deutlich weniger Takt. Dann guck dir auch mal an was AMD alles entwickelt hat und was Intel. AVX was jetzt in den SB und BD drin ist und die Leistung hoffentlich bald steigern wird, wenn es unterstützt wird, ist eine Kopie von AMD´s zuvor entwickeltem SSE5. Da AMD aber mit einem eigenen Datenverarbeitungssystem nichts erreichen kann, haben die sich auch für AVX entschieden. 

Und jetzt nenne mir mal eine gute Erfindung von Intel!


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Und jetzt nenne mir mal eine gute Erfindung von Intel!



Ist das jetzt wirklich dein Ernst?


> Im Jahr 1968 erfindet Marcian Edward Hoff, bekannt als _Ted Hoff_, bei der Firma Intel den Mikroprozessor  und läutet damit die Ära des PCs ein. Zugrunde lag Hoffs Erfindung ein  Auftrag einer japanischen Firma für einen Desktop-Rechner, den er  möglichst preisgünstig realisieren wollte. Die erste Realisierung eines  Mikroprozessors war 1969 der Intel 4004, ein 4 Bit Prozessor. Aber erst der Intel 8080, ein 8-Bit-Prozessor, aus dem Jahr 1973 ermöglichte den Bau des ersten PCs, des Altair 8800.



Aus dieser Quelle.
So mal auf die Schnelle.

Und hoert mit dem AMD/Intel ist besser Quatsch auf


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> aber dann kann ich noch den Sockel 1567 reinwerfen, schwupp sinds drei.



Warum mischt du schonwieder einen reinen Serversockel dazu? Oder sollen wir bei AMD den Sockel F, C32 und G34 dazuzählen?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel haut dieses jahr noch 3 Sockel raus, was bringt das?



intel bringt heuer im Desktopbereich 2 Sockel, genau so viele wie AMD



Jan565 schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen mehr sinnvolle Dinge von AMD als von Intel. Den intigrierten Speicher Kontroller, PCI-E Lanes an die CPU direkt, X64, Quad-Channel etc kommt alles von AMD und hat Intel kopiert. Um mal das zu erwähnen.



Ums mal zu erwähnen, PCIe Lanes an der CPU hatte intel vor AMD. Auch das Quad Channel SI hat AMD noch nicht - nur ein 2x2 SI mit getrennten MCs im Magny Cours - ein Quadchannel IMC hat intel seit dem Nehalem EX. Also nicht alles kommt von AMD. Mal ein bisschen infomieren.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Versuche mal bitte auf einem 915i 775 Mainboard ein Q9650 zum laufen zu bekommen, ist nicht möglich!



ein BD oder Llano wird auch nicht in einem aktuellen AM3 Mobo laufen.



Cey schrieb:


> Intel hätte die neuen SB CPUs problemlos kompatibel zu P55 machen können



SB ist kompatibel zum P55

mfg


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. Februar 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke: Was hältst Du eigentlich von Objektivität ?? Wie wäre es mal zu Deinen positiven Vorzügen einer AM2+ Plattform auch die negativen Merkmale zu benennen ??
> 
> Vergessen oder keine Lust die Aufzuzählen ??



Fühlt sich da jemand gekränkt? Das tut mir aber Leid 

Was soll den ein negativer Aspekt in Sachen Aufrüstbarkeit sein?

Wenn ich von einem später erschienen Sockel die CPU auf einem älteren Verwenden kann ist das in meinen Augen ein Vorteil... der Nachteil wäre da natürlich das AMD nicht so viel Geld verdient, das sie kein neues Mobo an den Mann bringen können, aber das betrifft ja mich nicht 

Wenn du einen objektiven Einwand hast, kannst du ihn ja gerne bringen, aber so ist das ganze schon einwenig flach findest du nicht auch?

mfg

Bärenmakre


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was soll den ein negativer Aspekt in Sachen Aufrüstbarkeit sein?



zB. das nicht bei jedem AM2+ Mainboard alle grundsätzlich möglichen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten auch tatsächlich möglich sind. Das ganze ist oft sehr unduchsichtig, zum teil laufen AM3 CPUs nur auf bestimmten, neueren Platinenrevisionen. Hat man eine ältere, hat man pech gehabt. Zum Teil sind die Boards auch auf 95W CPUs beschränkt.

mfg


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Der AM2, AM2+ und AM3 sind Meschanisch 100% gleich. Der AM3+ wird auch nicht so viel anders sein. Ist immer noch Abwärtkompatibel zu den anderen. Versuche mal bitte auf einem 915i 775 Mainboard ein Q9650 zum laufen zu bekommen, ist nicht möglich! Ein altes AM2 allerdings kann mit dem richtigen Bios ein Thuban nutzen. Intel haut dieses jahr noch 3 Sockel raus, was bringt das? nichts! AMD nur einen.


Von diesen Sockel war einfach nicht die Rede, also bleib mal objektiv und rede da mit wovon auch die Rede war: von der Zeit, als AMD jedes Jahr einen neuen, zum Vorgänger/Nachfolger inkompatiblen Sockel  rausgebracht hat und somit WEIT schlimmer ist als das was Intel macht: 2 Sockel parallel zu haben, wovon einer schon 3 Jahre hält, der andere auch mindestens 2 Jahre halten wird, Sockel 1156 "hielt" zwar nur 1.5 Jahre, das ist um 0.5 Jahre länger als damals JEDER AMD Sockel hielt.

Und erzähl keine Märchen, Intel bringt keine 3 Sockel für Desktop, sondern genau so viele wie AMD, nämlich 2.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel bringt mal eben eine neue Generation raus und immer einen neuesn Sockel der in keinster weise zu den anderen Kompatibel ist. Außerdem kommen mehr sinnvolle Dinge von AMD als von Intel. Den intigrierten Speicher Kontroller, PCI-E Lanes an die CPU direkt, X64, Quad-Channel etc kommt alles von AMD und hat Intel kopiert. Um mal das zu erwähnen.


Was bistn du für ein blinder Fanboy?Bleib mal sachlich. Weißt du eigentlich wie viele Techniken JEDES JAHR von Intel kommen die AMD einfach nur Lizenziert?
Und um das mal zu analysieren was du so toll daherredest: PCI Lanes direkt an die CPU kam zuerst von Intel, einen 64Bit Prozessor hat man auch zuerst bei Intel gehabt, was du mit Quad Channel meinst weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du die beim Pentium 4 eingeführte Technik für den Ram meinst, hat die auch Intel gebracht, ebenso wie ISSE usw.
AMD hat zwar schon auch innovationen gebracht, aber "kommen mehr Sinnvolle Dinge von AMD als von Intel" ist einfach falsch. 
Der integrierte Speicherkontroller konnte gegen die Core 2 Duos und Quads aber auch nichts ausrichten, die waren sogar ohne dem schneller.
AMDs 64 Bit Implementierung ist übrigens eine ERWEITERUNG von x86. Übrigens etwas von Intel erfundenes  Und deshalb wirds auch oft als x86-64 genannt.


> Intel bringt mal eben eine neue Generation raus und immer einen neuesn  Sockel der in keinster weise zu den anderen Kompatibel ist.


Komisch, bei mir gingen bisher auf allen Boards immer mindestens 2 "Generationen", sowohl auf Sockel 775 (auf dem liefen sogar 4), als auch auf 1156 (45nm und 32nm) auf dem 1155er passen Sandy Bridge und Ivy Bridge, auf dem 1366 passen auch verschiedenste Prozessoren der letzten 2.5 Jahre usw.
Aber du bist ein guter Märchenerzähler. Das passt gut, meine Frau sucht für die Kinder einen, wir nehmen noch Bewerbungen an



Cey schrieb:


> Das ist eben das kundenunfreundliche von Intel. AMD  versucht wenigstens die Sockel so gut wie möglich miteinander kompatibel  zu halten, sodass es jedem seine Wahl ist, sich für eine bessere  SB-Anbindung oder so gleich ein neues MB zu kaufen oder das Geld für ein  solches Upgrade zu sparen, weil man z.B. einfach nur ne schnellere CPU  haben möchte.
> 
> Intel hätte die neuen SB CPUs problemlos kompatibel zu P55 machen  können, wenn AMD sowas ähnliches auch hinbekommt. Hatten sie halt keinen  Bock zu, damit sie wieder fleißig fehlerhafte Chipsätze verkaufen  können. Integrierte Grafik gabs übrigens auch schon mit H55. Defakto hat  sich doch nur das DMI-Interface verändert, das abwärtskompatibel zu  gestalten wäre bestimmt kein Problem gewesen, die VRM-Richtlinien etc.  ebenfalls nicht.


stimm ich dir völlig zu: man hätte alles auf P/H usw 55 laufen lassen  können. Das will man einfach nicht, weil man mehr Geld verdienen will.  Man kann es auch, weil man eindeutig die besseren Argumente hat:  schnellere Prozessoren. Wie damals AMD das auch gemacht hat, wo man, wie  oben beschrieben, 4 Sockel in 4 Jahren brachte die untereinander NICHT  kompatibel waren. Es ist keine Firma Kunden(un)freundlicher als die  andere, alle wollen nur Geld 



Cey schrieb:


> Bei Intel hat man halt doch das gefühl, mit Absicht Steine in den Weg  gelegt zu bekommen. Aber so ists halt, wenn man Markführer ist leider,  deshalb kann AMD da hoffentlich bald mal wieder Druck ausüben.
> 
> Was ich allerdings n ernsten Nachteil von AMD finde, ist, dass sie sich  nicht mit Nvidia auf SLI-einigen können. Denn eigentlich haben damit  beide nur Nachteile: SLI-Fans kaufen kein AMD und AMD-besitzer kaufen  kein SLI. Freuen kann sich da eigentlich nur Intel. ;P


Wie oben beschrieben: beide Firmen wollen unser Geld. AMD macht dies  genau so, wenn sie an der "Führung" wären, wie damals eben beim Athlon  64. Weil man, wenn man nicht den schnellsten Prozessor hat, andere  Argumente liefern muss: eben, dass man besser aufrüsten kann.

Und jetzt Schluss mit dieser dummen Sockeldiskussion. Und auch bitte keine Märchen mehr über "wer ist innovativer", "wer ist schneller", "wer hat mehr Kerne" "... Holz vor der Hütte" oder sonstwas, das ist einfach schon so unoriginell hier. Beide Firmen bringen 2011 2 Sockel, damit ist keine Firma auch nur einen Dreck besser als die andere.



widder0815 schrieb:


> Ja genau ihr habt da voll recht , der Böse  Intel will die menschen bestrafen mit immer neue Sockel (das motto heißt  bei Intel ---> knüppel aus dem sack ehm ich meine zwischen die  Beine)
> 
> Und weil Intel noch dazu viel zu faul ist , die sockel Kompatibel zu  machen ... wischen sie seit 6 jahren mit AMDs den boden auf
> ... weil ja AMD exra für seine anhänger die Kompatibilität in den  vordergrund stellt ,leistung braucht man ja nicht ... wozu auch , sie  bieten einfach die CPUs billig an.
> ...




LOL. Ich hoffe doch, dass sie weiter an der Leistung schrauben. Der Grund warum AMD es in den letzten 3 Jahren endlich geschafft hat, nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Sockel rauszuhauen ist übrigens ein ganz einfacher: Alle Prozessoren bis einschließlich des Phenom X6 basieren großteils noch auf dem Athlon. Der Bulldozer widerum soll eine völlige neuentwicklung sein, dass die einen neuen Sockel braucht ist auch klar.



widder0815 schrieb:


> ---> 2500k 186€ | x6 1090t 169€





KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommst du auf keinen nennenswerten  Punkt, aber was daran lustig ist, weiß ich nicht. AMD reagiert nur  "normal". Oder würdest du deine CPUs teurer anbieten, wenn ein anderes  Modell fast genauso viel kostet und mehr leistet?


 
Nein: darum geht es ja: AMD Fanboys schimpfen über die sauteuren Intelprozessoren. Die aber eigentlich fast gleich viel Kosten wie der AMD Prozessor, bei dafür etwas mehr Leistung und deutlich weniger Energieverbrauch.
So wird das immer sein: gleich schnelle Prozessoren haben inetwa denselben Preis. Keine Firma ist "teurer" als die andere im selben Leistungsspektrum.
Dass Intel Prozessoren bis 1000€ hat ist nichts neues, das hatte auch AMD als sie die schnellsten Prozessoren hatten. Man bietet halt mit der Konkurrenz mit, hat man darüber hinaus auch noch was, bietet man das halt zu deutlich gestiegenen Preisen an. "Sauteuer" ist das nunmal, aber eben auch "highend" niemand zwingt einen, den Prozessor um 1000€ zu kaufen, wenn einer um rund 200€ auch für 3 Jahre schnell genug ist. Wer aber WILL hat bei den 1000€ Prozessoren halt noch mehr Leistung. Und viele BRAUCHEN diese extra Leistung auch. Wenn man nicht nur Spielt am PC



Jan565 schrieb:


> AMD keine Leistung? Kann nur sagen mein 955BE @  4GHz weiß auch wie Leistung eines 2500k aussieht. Und außerdem sind es 4  Jahre und keine 6! Davor hatte AMD mit seinen X2 die Pentium D immer im  griff mit deutlich weniger Takt. Dann guck dir auch mal an was AMD  alles entwickelt hat und was Intel. AVX was jetzt in den SB und BD drin  ist und die Leistung hoffentlich bald steigern wird, wenn es unterstützt  wird, ist eine Kopie von AMD´s zuvor entwickeltem SSE5. Da AMD aber mit  einem eigenen Datenverarbeitungssystem nichts erreichen kann, haben die  sich auch für AVX entschieden.
> 
> Und jetzt nenne mir mal eine gute Erfindung von Intel!


Es sind 
1) 5 Jahre seit der Core 2 Einführung
2) wenn du einen extrem übertakteten Prozessor gegen einen Intel Standardprozessor vergleichst ist das ETWAS subjektiv. Du weißt vielleicht dafür, dass ein Sandy Bridge K oder auch die Vorgänger @ Luft auch mit 4+Ghz gehen (SB sogar mit 4.5 Ghz, LuKü). Und dann vergleich nochmal. Hm? 
3) AVX ist keine Kopie von AMDs SSE5, sondern AMDs SSE5 war eine ERWEITERUNG von INTELS(!) SSE2,3,4. Die Erweiterung wurde zugunsten von Intels SCHNELLEREM (weil breiterem) AVX aufgegeben -> warum sollte man Transistoren an etwas verschwenden, was dann doch langsamer ist? Schließlich wurden einige der SSE5 Befehle in AVX integriert, weshalb AMDs AVX von Intel kopiert ist, aber auch etwas erweitert, also geringfügig mehr kann. Aber es bleibt eine Intel Technik, nur mal so als Erklärung. Als AMD Fanboy könnte man jetzt wieder behaupten: AMD kann mehr oder bringt MEHR Innovationen (eben mehr Befehle). Man würde dadurch aber, blind wie immer, ignorieren dass 90% der Befehle einfach von Intel kopiert wurden und nur 10% eigene dazu kommen. Diese 10% wird Intel übrigens dann in Ivy Bridge, oder aber spätestens in Haswell implementieren. Was wieder Grund zur Häme bei AMD bringen könnte, aber nur, wie schon erwähnt, wenn man die 90% totschweigt: die komplette AVX Befehlserweiterung.



XE85 schrieb:


> zB. das nicht bei jedem AM2+ Mainboard alle  grundsätzlich möglichen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten auch tatsächlich möglich  sind. Das ganze ist oft sehr unduchsichtig, zum teil laufen AM3 CPUs nur  auf bestimmten, neueren Platinenrevisionen. Hat man eine ältere, hat  man pech gehabt. Zum Teil sind die Boards auch auf 95W CPUs beschränkt.
> 
> mfg




Ja, ist bei meinem hier auch so. Und da der Phenom nicht gerade stromsparend ist, kann man da gewisse Aufrüstoptionen getrost vergessen 
Ist für den PC hier aber egal, da Büropc. Dafür war dem Chef der AMD schnell genug ^^



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wirklich dein Ernst?
> 
> 
> Aus dieser Quelle.
> ...


bin ich auch dafür. 
Vorallem mit diesem Innovationsblödsinn. Das ist ein Vergleich den AMD niemals mitmachen könnte, die ganze GESCHICHTE der CPU ist von Intel innovationen geprägt, nicht nur die kürzliche. Und jeglicher andere Vergleich ist Fanboygehabe, das bringt nix außer schlechter Stimmung


----------



## darkycold (20. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn einer von euch doch einfach mal nen eigenenen thread auf macht, in dem ihr nur über Sockel reden könnt. Dann würdet ihr ja wenigstens den thread über BD und nicht über Sockel allg. in ruhe lassen.

Wen interessiert das überhaupt..
Ist doch nur wieder ein Teil für euch, an dem ihr euch hochziehen könnt.


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2011)

darkycold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn einer von euch doch einfach mal nen eigenenen thread auf macht, in dem ihr nur über Sockel reden könnt. Dann würdet ihr ja wenigstens den thread über BD und nicht über Sockel allg. in ruhe lassen.
> 
> Wen interessiert das überhaupt..
> Ist doch nur wieder ein Teil für euch, an dem ihr euch hochziehen könnt.


Die Diskussionen um den Sockel werden leider nie abreißen  Das tun sie schon seit Jahren nicht. Aber egal, du hast recht, BTT.
Hoffentlich ruled der Bulli wirklich wie erhofft


----------



## crankrider (20. Februar 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> , das bringt nix außer schlechter Stimmung



Oh ja, dem stimme ich sogar als Fanboy zu, wir diskutieren hier zich Seitenlang darüber,
wer der Längeren hat , Intel oder AMD.

Obwohl ich ein AMD habe und voll zufrieden bin und auch nicht wechseln würde,
weis ich es jedoch und gebe es auch gerne zu, das Intel in den letzten Jahren
und momentan da einen Vorsprung hat und in einigen Aspekten noch lange haben wird 

Aber ist doch sch..ß egal, Hauptsache jeder der sich eine CPU kauft, egal
ob AMD / Intel, ist zufrieden damit und er hat das was er sich vorgestellt
hat und hört bitte mit den Sockeln auf  beide Firmen haben zich Sockel
auf den Markt geschmissen, ob alle sinnvoll waren ist was anderes, aber
Intel ist da nicht allein, AMD hält da genauso gut mit ( nur das sie bei 
uns vielleicht einfacher zu merken sind ) , also hört bitte auf damit  
Das führt echt nur zum Streß und schlechter Laune hin !!


Sind ja nur noch ca. 2-4 Wochen, bis uns offizielle und glaubwürdige Benchs
vorliegen sollten und dann können wir uns wieder ums wesentliche streiten 

lg

crank


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (21. Februar 2011)

Zitat von Skysnake 


> @XE85: AMD vor zu werfen, das Sie mit DDR4 einen neuen Sockel bringen werden ist lächerlich.


 
DDR4 benötigt bestimmt keinen neuen Sockel, da inzwischen bekannt ist, dass DDR4 nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren wird. ERST ca. 2015 wird es einen NACHFOLGER für das jetztige DDR-System geben, welches dann ganz neuartige Strukturen aufweisen wird.!

Zitat von widder0815 


> nicht falsch verstehn ... weiter oben wurde gesagt das intel zu Faul oder zu dumm ist die Sockel kompatibel zu halten ... und das sie mit absicht den Usern steine zwischen den beinen schmeissen .
> darauf postete ich meine andwort , und der nächste kam dann mit 100€ mehr Bezahlen .


 
Ich denke auch, dass Intel einfach zu faul ist seine Sockel kompartibel zu gestalten und lieber die dafür nötigen Finanzen in die Entwicklung steckt (nötig, da AMD viel bessere Entwicklungsideen hat )

Zitat von Jan565


> Der AM2, AM2+ und AM3 sind Meschanisch 100% gleich. Der AM3+ wird auch nicht so viel anders sein. Ist immer noch Abwärtkompatibel zu den anderen. Versuche mal bitte auf einem 915i 775 Mainboard ein Q9650 zum laufen zu bekommen, ist nicht möglich! Ein altes AM2 allerdings kann mit dem richtigen Bios ein Thuban nutzen. Intel haut dieses jahr noch 3 Sockel raus, was bringt das? nichts! AMD nur einen.
> 
> Intel bringt mal eben eine neue Generation raus und immer einen neuesn Sockel der in keinster weise zu den anderen Kompatibel ist. Außerdem kommen mehr sinnvolle Dinge von AMD als von Intel. Den intigrierten Speicher Kontroller, PCI-E Lanes an die CPU direkt, X64, Quad-Channel etc kommt alles von AMD und hat Intel kopiert. Um mal das zu erwähnen.


 
Auch das ist ein Beispiel für Intels Kundenunfreundlichkeit.

Ich wünsche AMD viel Glück mit Bulldozer!!


----------



## Skysnake (22. Februar 2011)

Bastler, DDR4 wird sicherlich einen neuen Sockel benötigen, da man definitiv einen neuen Ram-Controller benötigt und es allein deswegen schon sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, das man die gleichen Pins verwenden kann um den Ram anzusprechen. Außerdem ist nicht klar, inwiefern die Leitungsführung aufgrund des neuen Standards Änderungen an der Pinbelegung, und damit einen neuen Sockel nötig macht.

Dies sind ja nicht gerade kleine Änderungen beim Übergang von DDR3 auf DDR4


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Februar 2011)

DDR4 wird vorallem weniger Spannung bei höherer Bandbreite brauchen, die Rede ist 2012! von Modulen mit 1.2V 2133MHz und 2013 Module mit 2667 Mhz bei 1.0 Volt,

Die grösste Entwicklung gibt bei der Eingangsspannung für den Hauptspeicher.

PS: DDR4 gibts nur für AMD, da Intel einfach zu langsam ist


----------



## Blackburn-100 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich hoffe die frage wurde jetzt noch nicht so häufig gestellt, aber gib es
schon genauere Infos wann der genaue Launch des Bulldozer sein wird?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2011)

Nein, gibt es leider nicht. Es wird etwa mit Juni gerechnet. Vielleicht erfahren wir ja auf/nach der cebit mehr.


----------



## Blackburn-100 (22. Februar 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank!
Dann bin ich mal gespannt was da auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Cyris (22. Februar 2011)

Im AMDZone Forum gibt es auch schon ein paar Details von der ISSCC. Ist auch nicht gerade uninteressant.


----------



## XE85 (22. Februar 2011)

Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> DDR4 benötigt bestimmt keinen neuen Sockel



seit es den IMC gibt hat noch jeder Speicherstandartwechsel einen neuen Sockel gebracht. So wird es auch bei DDR4 sein. Wie sollte man auch sonst verhindern das reihenweise CPUs ohne DDR4 Speicher Controller auf DDR4 Boards verbaut werden.



Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein Beispiel für Intels Kundenunfreundlichkeit.



Das ist überhaupt kein Beispiel weil die meisten Aussagen die du zitiert hast schlicht falsch sind

mfg


----------

